# Dorsche rund um Mommark



## xt10000 (21. Juli 2014)

Erstmal zum Fazit unserer letzten Tour nach Mommark:
:vik: großartig!

Um 7.00 Uhr ging's raus auf's Wasser. Bereits bei den ersten Stopps kamen die ersten Dorsche hoch. #6
Später war's egal ob Kopytos, Wasabis, kleine Pilker oder geschleppte Wobbler im Wasser waren, an manchen Tagen läuft's einfach.

Die besten Dorsche waren 65 bis 70 cm groß. 

PS: Ein großes Dankeschön noch an Matze von Mommark Charterboot! Super Tipps!

Grüße aus SH

Ben


----------



## Riesenangler (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Also zufrieden mit Matzes Service???


----------



## xt10000 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Ja! War super nett! Gute Tipps! Und im Kartenplotter waren auch schon gute Stellen gespeichert. Da konnte man nicht mehr viel falsch machen.#6


----------



## xt10000 (5. August 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Nächste Woche geht's endlich wieder an den kleinen Belt nach Mommark!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (6. August 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Da freuen wir uns das ihr wieder für eine Woche vorbeischaut ! #h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (31. August 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Endlich konnte ich heute auch mal wieder raus....

 Heute war die Formel einfach: Regen + wenig Wind = Dicke Dorsche !

 Schöne Doublette #6


----------



## fischerheinrich (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

so, dann will ich auch mal einen kleinen (Nicht-)Fangbericht schreiben..
zu zweit haben wir wie fast jedes Jahr in den letzten Jahren ein paar Tage auf der Ostsee geplant. Dieses Mal sollte es nach Mommark gehen. Früher waren wir schon mal dort, haben ganz passabel gefangen, die guten Stellen waren relativ schnell zu erreichen, nur die Boote und der Service waren damals unterirdisch mies, aber das war ja auch schon 10 Jahre her. Und unter Mommark Charterboot soll es ja seit Anfang dieses Jahres besser geworden sein, also starteten wir einen 2-Tagesversuch mit dem schönen Avor-Boot. Die flexible und kurzfristige Buchung klappte schonmal super, der Wind sollte auch gut werden. 
So war es denn auch. Matze als Bootsvermieter ist einfach klasse, Übergabe, Einweisung, Tipps etc. hätte nicht besser sein können. Am ersten Tag war mit 4 Bft, in Böen 5 aus SW der Wind so halbwegs passabel, ok, weit raus ging es nicht, aber bis Gammel Poel haben wir es auch entspannt geschafft, die Drift war gut. 
Ein Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht haben uns aber die Fische. Wir (zwei Mann) haben abwechsent alles probiert, was es so gibt, Gummi mit 30 bis 45gr, kleine Pilker um die 50 bis 85gr, in allen Farben und Naturködersysteme mit Ringlern, zw. 5 bis 28m Tiefe, den ganzen Tag, verschiedenste Stellen, nicht mal die Platten wollten, und so stand am Ende ein 65er Dorsch für die Fischkiste, gefangen auf Ringler, einige kleine Wittlinge, Dorsche und Platte gingen zurück.
Am nächsten Tag sollte der Wind besser werden, 2 bis 3 aus S / SO, ein Anfahren auch der Stellen vor Aero stand auf dem Plan, zudem durften wir Matze begleiten, der auch rausfahren wollte. Also schliefen wir in der Gewissenheit ein, dass morgen ein guter Tag werden würde...
Tja, ein guter Tag wurde es fischmäßig leider nicht. Als Gesamtausbeute waren wieder ein 65er Dorsch und zudem noch 4 massige Platte zu verzeichnen, einige kleine gingen zurück.
Dafür war es ein schöner Tag auf See mit viel Sonne.. 
wir haben zudem noch viele, viele Netze gesehen und es trieb auch viel Seegras auf dem Wasser....

Fazit: zwei schöne Tage auf dem Wasser und Mommark als Ausgangshafen ist absolut zu empfehlen.
Aber:
Wir haben es in den letzten Jahren auf Langeland und Als zu oft erlebt, dass überwiegend wenig gefangen wurde, auch wenn zuvor einige Spezialisten sicherlich (fast) immer gut fangen und den Eindruck erwecken, dass viel Fisch gefangen werden kann, und dies gilt sicherlich für die gesamte Ostsee auch vor LL.
Bezüglich der Fangerwartungen allgemein: am besten keine allzugroßen Hoffnungen machen, dann geht es. 
Einfach froh sein, wenn man Windtechnisch rausfahren kann und den Tag auf See genießen.

Ich denke, wir werden es nächstes Jahr nochmal von Mommark aus probieren.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Heute konnte ich selber mal wieder raus um zu testen ob die Dorsche schon im flachen Wasser zu finden sind.Bei 5m Wassertiefe hat es dann gerappelt


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Heute war endlich mal wieder Dorsch Wetter und ich konnte im flachen Wasser zwischen 5-7m einige schöne Dorsche erwischen....Lg


----------



## dasloewe (13. November 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

tolle bilder matze.
dickes petri an dich.

lg aus aabenraa

crischan


----------



## shad (13. November 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hey Matze, tolle Dorsche hast du da ans Band bekommen. Dickes Petri von mir. Meinst Du, auf Deinem Echolotbild, das ist Fisch?
Gruß,
   shad


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hej shad, nein da ist kein Fisch zu sehen, habe nur die Wassertiefe damit festhalten wollen....

Lg


----------



## MWK (15. November 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Mhhh... was würde ich für so ein Paket Dorsch geben? Wir haben ein Haus gekauft und durch die Arbeit dadurch ist unsere Herbsttour ausgefallen. Entsprechend herrscht Ebbe in der Truhe  Schlimmer ist aber das unbefriedigte Verlangen endlich wieder auf dem Wasser zu stehen...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (15. November 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Oh je oh je...grausame Vorstellung nicht aufs Wasser zu können. ..|uhoh:


----------



## großer Däne (15. November 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hallo #h

Ich bin heute Nachmittag zum ersten mal auf Südals angekommen und will eigentlich nächste Woche auf Meerforelle angeln.Da das Wetter nicht das beste ist ,will ich es mal an dem Forellensee Egen Mølle Fiskesø probieren.Kennt jemand den See,wird er noch um diese Zeit besetzt?Wo kann man es noch auf Meerforelle probieren?

MfG großer Däne#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (25. November 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Wieder ein schöner Novembertag #h


----------



## MS aus G (27. November 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hi Matze,
 von mir auch ein dickes Petri, wir waren zu der Zeit auf LL, und ich muss sagen, das es im Flachen sehr sehr gut gelaufen ist. Aber was viel wichtiger ist:
 Meinen herzlichsten Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag und alles alles Gute!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (27. November 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Ja das angeln im flachen Wasser auf solche dicken Brummer ist das beste vom ganzen 

Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche|wavey:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Dorsch & Seelachs gabs bei mir heute zum Nikolaus #6


----------



## MS aus G (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Glückwunsch Euch beiden zu den schönen Fischen!!!

 Ich hoffe nicht, das es das schon gewesen ist, für dieses Jahr!!! Die nächste Zeit soll es ja richtig windig werden bei Euch.

 Noch eine schöne Vorweihnachtszeit und hoffentlich noch viele Fänge im alten Jahr!!!
 Gruß Mario


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Freitag kommen die Boote raus und dann ist erstmal Pause bis 1.3.2015.


----------



## freibadwirt (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Oh schade hab mir schon überlegt Anfang Januar für ein  paar Tage zu kommen. Net so schlimm verschieben wir das ganze halt,
andreas


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Die Boote brauchen doch auch mal Pause  Melde dich gerne wenns soweit ist.Ab 1.3 gehts wieder los.  LG


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Wünsche allen hier ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins 2015. Vielleicht sieht man sich mal im Hafen.

Lg


----------



## MS aus G (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Ich als Langeländer wünsche Euch "Alsern" auch frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch in ein gesundes und erfolgreiches Jahr 2015!!!

 Die Berichte und momentanen Fangmeldungen kann man, denke ich, schon sehr gut miteinander vergleichen. Zumindest was die Fangtiefen, Köder und Gewichte betrifft.

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Heute habe ich am Strand von Nørreskoven hier auf Als ein richtig seltenen Fisch gefunden. Ein Mondfisch, die Viecher paddeln ja eigentlich im Atlantik rum und werden bis zu 300kg schwer. Einige andere Exemplare wurden diesen Herbst an Strånden in DK gefunden.


----------



## fischMNA (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hallo, 
Ich bin Ende Mai in einem Ferienhaus in Mommark.
Eine Woche Familienurlaub, ab und zu möchte ich auch angeln gehen / fahren.
Möchte deshalb mein Schlauchboot mitnehmen (fahrbereit auf Trailer, mit abnehmbaren Rädern)
Jetzt meine Frage,
Kann man mit dem Auto irgendwo dicht ans Wasser fahren und das Boot über der Strand ins Wasser bringen?
Was für Fisch ist dann aktuell Dorsch, Platte auch noch Meerforelle und Hornhecht?
Grüße
Micha


----------



## KaLeu (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Moin,

in Fynshav ist eine Slippe und eine gute Abstellmöglichkeit für das Gespann direkt am Hafen.


MfG

KaLeu


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

So endlich gehts bei mir wieder los. Habe heute meine Arvor 230 von Sonderborg nach Mommark "überführt" und bin natürlich einige Dorschplätze angefahren. Würde sagen das war ein guter Start in die Saison 2015.

Lg


----------



## MS aus G (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Ein dickes Petri Matze!!!
 Da fängt die Saison ja mal richtig gut an! Aber wo ist die "Weisse" Rolle?

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Super Berichte !! Bin da ab Sonntag im Urlaub und denke ich muss mal gucken wo das Boot liegt #6
gruss Michi


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

@mario: die Rolle liegt noch im Karton...wird aber bei der nächsten Tour zum Einsatz kommen.
@michi: Boot liegt im Hafen, meine anderen kommen nun nach und nach ins Wasser


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Super, ich glaub wir sehen Uns nächste Woche  hab ich so im Gefühl #6 gruss Michi


----------



## MWK (1. März 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Endlich bist du wieder in Aktion - PETRI!


----------



## TeichgrafOB (1. März 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Mahlzeit
Wir kommen am 18.4. zu viert nach Mommark und sind auch schon gespannt wie das angeln vor Ort so läuft..
Mein letztes mal Åls war 2003 und da war es mehr als nur bescheiden..
@Matze:
Welche Version fischt du von der stradic? Hab die auch noch hier in der Tasche.. Vll nehm ich die mit..
Grüße
Felix


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (1. März 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Angelt hier auch einer in dem kleinen HAfen von Land aus  ? mal nur nebenbei  ? Danke


----------



## uwe Leu (1. März 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hallo,
ich war im Herbst in Mommark mit eignem Boot.
Die Slipanlage ist eine Katastrophe:c.
Es wurde vor dem Hafen vom Land geangelt, einer zog einen schönen Steinbutt raus, aber auch nördlich zwischen Hafen nähe Wald sah ich vom Boot aus wie Meerforellen gefangen wurden.
Im Herbst war es noch nicht gut mit Dorsch, da sich die Ostsee vom letztjährigen Sommer erholen mussten (Sauerstoffarmut).
Wir fingen mit Buttlöfel gut Schollen. 
Wer mit Naturköder angeln will, sollte Pülper für Wattwürmer (südlich der Insel) mitnehmen, den im Angelladen gibt es nur Seeringler.


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (1. März 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

anke Uwe das will ichdoch ma lesen hier  
wir sind heute erst angekommen und ich muss erst mal Urlaub machen - morgen greife ich an und werde besrichten - ab 80 cm schreib ich nix mehr :m#6
Schönen Sonntag !
Micha


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (1. März 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hej, der Hafen ist seit 2 Jahren unter neuer Leitung, vieles hat sich sehr positiv entwickelt. Auch die Slipanlage wird in nächster Zeit renoviert. Das nur mal so als Info.

@ TeichgrafOB: Die Stradic hat ein WG bis 60gr. Also pack deine Stradic mit ein, Super Angelspass mit leichtem Gerät.

In der kommenden Woche lässt der Wind wieder etwas nach und werde dann sicher wieder euch ein paar Dorsche präsentieren 

Bis dahin

Lg


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (1. März 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

ich bin dort jetzt im Urlaub  und mein HAupt Hpbby ist Kitesurfen ... wenn andere hier im Forum sind würd ich sofort ein Boot mieten ( ich hab nen Schein ) aber Keine Ahnung wo ich hin fahren sollte  also wenn hier ein anderer Bock hat auf Merres angeln soll Er sich melden wenn Er hier oben ist  ich bin dabei !!!! :vik: gruss Zandermichi :q


----------



## Cerebellum (2. März 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Moin in die Runde, was kostet denn das Slippen in Mommark?
Bin sozusagen neuer Bootseigner und habe noch wenig Erfahrung.

Gruß vom Kleinhirn


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (2. März 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Glaube 7 oder 8€


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (2. März 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Glaube ich habe DIch ( Matze ) heut gesehen  ich stand am Leuchturm und hab alles gegeben  ... aber der Tread iss TOT und der Spott auch kamen noch paar Möwen kurz vorm dunkel werden aber das wars auch ! 
Matze macht gute Arbeit der kümmert Sich um Seine Schiffe ... hab ich heute live gesehen ...  
https://vimeo.com/121056620
Gruss Micha


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (2. März 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Habe dich nicht gesehen ??? Wer hat dich da oben hingeschickt zum angeln? #6 Ausser Möwen fängst du da nix.....Also wer da in 2015 einen maßigen Dorsch fängt, bekommt von mir eine Palette Slots....#6


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (2. März 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Habe dich nicht gesehen ??? Wer hat dich da oben hingeschickt zum angeln? #6 Ausser Möwen fängst du da nix.....Also wer da in 2015 einen maßigen Dorsch fängt, bekommt von mir eine Palette Slots....#6


die wette würd ich glatt annehmen :k habe aber keine Zeit dafür  
war heute da DU Hast Dein Boot gesschekt ... #h
ich seh das doch #6


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (4. März 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Glaube auch das man hier nur Dorsch vom Boot fängt ... muss mich mal schlau machen wer und wo ich hier mal mit fahren könnte  
gruss Michi


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (7. März 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Gestern war wieder Zeit zum angeln, es sollte ein guter Tag werden.Bereits nach 10min Fahrzeit hatte ich die ersten Echos auf meinen Echolot.3 Würfe,3 Dorsche zwischen 50-60cm brachte der erste Stop.Prima so kann es weitergehen, aber die Stelle brachte keinen weiteren Dorsch mehr. Dann nach weiteren 20min war der nächste Angelplatz erreicht und dachte mein Echolot spinnt....nein das war Dorschanzeige!!! Das Echolot zeigte Sicheln vom Grund 3-4m in die Höhe !!! Hammer, der 24gr Jig hatte es nicht mal bis zum Grund geschafft und schon war die Rute krumm !!! Das anfahren eines anderen Platzes war nicht nötig,  den ganzen Tag standen dort einige schöne Dorsche.  An diesen Tag konnte ich wieder einige schöne Dorsche mitnehmen und alles was kleiner war als 45cm durfte wieder schwimmen.Herrlich, freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour.
Lg


----------



## shad (7. März 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Moin Matze,
dickes "Petri" zu Deiner Strecke!!!! Hast Du auch wieder Bilder von den Echos gemacht?
Gruß,
   shad


----------



## uwe Leu (7. März 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hallo, der Preis ist nicht das Schlimste, aber die Slippe ist eine Katastrophe war im Herbst 2014 da, und das Boot im freien Fall rein und mit purer Gewalt auf den Trailer gezogen.
Die Slippe hat so einen Buckel das einigen der Trailer auflag und mein Boot nicht im Wasser lag.
In 2015 soll nach Aussage Hafenmeisters renoviert werden.
Gruß Uwe.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (7. März 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Das wird in der nächsten Zeit nach und nach renoviert.
Alternative, in Fynshav slippen und das Boot nach Mommark fahren.


----------



## ManniS (8. März 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Moin Matze, dein Kurzbericht lässt ja hoffen. Bis in 2 1/2 Wochen. Freuen uns schon sehr. Manni


----------



## Lump (8. März 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hallo zusammen,
wir sind in zwei Wochen oben, (Höhe Kelstrup Strand).
Wenn das Wetter mitspielt würden wir gern das Boot mitnehmen, und auf Platte und Dorsch angeln.
Nun meine Frage wo können wir das Boot zu Wasser lassen,
Würmer und Angelzubehör kaufen.
Vielleicht hat ja der eine oder andere noch einen Tipp ?
Gruß


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (19. März 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hallo, heute konnte ich mal wieder bei Traumwetter den Dorschen nachstellen, mit Erfolg.


----------



## MS aus G (20. März 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Dickes Petri Matze,

 aber mit Pilker gefangen, was ist denn mit Dir los?

 Zumindest ist auf dem Dorschbild ein schöner Pilker zu sehen, war bestimmt nicht Deiner!!! Oder?

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (20. März 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Nee richtig, das war der Pilker meines Kollegen der Zeit hatte mitzukommen. Den dem Wetter gestern habe ich wieder mit 21gr. Jigkopf und Kopyto 4 in Grünglitter gefischt.

Lg


----------



## MS aus G (20. März 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Das hätte mich auch gewundert!!! Aber gefangen hat dein Kollege ja auch, oder?

 Hast Du dann die "Weiße" schon ausprobiert, oder liegt sie noch im Karton?

 Wie tief angelt ihr momentan? Lass mich raten! So 6-9m?

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (20. März 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Die Weisse ist jetzt im Einsatz  Wir fangen hier gut in 15-23m. Im flachen Wasser werde ich es mal nächste Woche wieder probieren.

Lg


----------



## MS aus G (20. März 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Respekt, Respekt!!! 15-23m und 21gr. Jigkopf, war denn überhaupt keine Drift? Was für eine Schnur fischst Du? Nicht die Marke nur die Stärke! Obwohl bis 15m sollte ich auch noch hinkriegen aber 20+ und 21gr. Glaub das schaff ich nicht. So weit kann ich den Jigkopf nicht werfen, das noch eine einigermaßen Führung möglich ist.

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Bruno 01 (20. März 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Respekt, Respekt!!! 15-23m und 21gr. Jigkopf, war denn überhaupt keine Drift? Was für eine Schnur fischst Du? Nicht die Marke nur die Stärke! Obwohl bis 15m sollte ich auch noch hinkriegen aber 20+ und 21gr. Glaub das schaff ich nicht. So weit kann ich den Jigkopf nicht werfen, das noch eine einigermaßen Führung möglich ist.
> 
> Gruß Mario



Äm,ich glaube Tiefe nicht Weite |rolleyes


----------



## MS aus G (20. März 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Das ist mir schon klar, nur um in 20m Wassertiefe mit 21gr. Jigkopf zu angeln, muss man schon einiges an Metern werfen um zum Grund zu kommen!!! Denn einfach am Boot runterlassen ist nicht, es sei denn man hat keine Drift und auch dann ist es besser den Jigkopf zu werfen, da man dann eine größere Fläche beangelt.

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (20. März 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Das ist ja das gute am Kleinen Belt hier um Mommark das wir hier nicht so eine heftige Drift haben oder nur selten wie z.b. im Langeland Belt. Gestern hatten wir sehr wenig Drift, ein kurzer Wurf vom Boot langt um mit dem Jig dann auf Grund zu kommen, bei mehr Drift dann natürlich weiter werfen, aber auch nicht viel. Ich fische rundgeflochtene Schnüre 8er, 10er oder 13er.

Lg


----------



## Bruno 01 (20. März 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Das ist mir schon klar, nur um in 20m Wassertiefe mit 21gr. Jigkopf zu angeln, muss man schon einiges an Metern werfen um zum Grund zu kommen!!! Denn einfach am Boot runterlassen ist nicht, es sei denn man hat keine Drift und auch dann ist es besser den Jigkopf zu werfen, da man dann eine größere Fläche beangelt.
> 
> Gruß Mario



Ok,hat sich anders gelesen 

#h


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (23. März 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hallo Boardies,

hier geht es zwar vorwiegend um Dorsche rund um Mommark, aber vielleicht kann doch jemand helfen #h

Ich bin Anfang Mai auf der Insel und möchte mein Glück auf Hornhecht und Abends in der Brandung auf Platte versuchen. Der Angelführer ist vorhanden aber ja auch schon älter. Wo macht Brandungsangeln am meisten Sinn? 
Und dann die eigentlich wichtigste Frage, ich möchte gern den ein oder anderen Dorsch erwischen. Alleine möchte ich kein Boot mieten, daher die Frage, ist das angeln in Sonderborg am Hafen wirklich überall verboten? Vielleicht hat jemand aktuelle Infos.

Würde mich sehr freuen. |wavey:


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (23. März 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Platte in Sonderburg iss schon Schwer und wird von Zeit zu Zeit immer schwerer dort zu angeln ! 
ich würd den Momek hier pers. anschrieben ( scheint super Kerl zu sein ) und versuchen mit auf nen Boot zu springen denke das die eh nie komplett ausgebucht sind und sich dann an den Kosten zu beteiligen ! dann willst eh keinen " Butt " mehr fangen !
Schreib mal wo Du wohnst in der Zeit und ich geh gezielt auf Deine Frage ein  … jetzt kommts - ich bin erst ein Jahr Angler aber ich " glaub " ich jkann Dir helfen - war eine Woche im Urlaub auf Als - hab 2 Tage geangelt ( 3 Stunden ) und leidernur 3 Mefos gefangen :m glaub mir ma das iss ein Angelparadies!!! auch ohne Boot 
Gruss Michi


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (23. März 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Danke für deine Info.#h

Die Platten wollt ich auch beschaulich in den Abendstunden vom Strand aus erbeuten :m

Bin mit der Familie dort und hatte gehofft in Sonderborg bissl den Gummifisch durchs Wasser zu ziehen solange die Damen shoppen sind.:q

Das Haus haben wir in Mommark.


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (23. März 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Dann HAu Deine Brandungsruten am Hafen von Mommark raus abends |bla: so weit wie es geht #h
Sonderburg musst Du dann einfach mal auf gut Glück abends hin fahren und schauen was geht … blos nicht beim Schloss und der Uni da sollen die das wohl nicht so gerne sehen ? aber unter der alten Brücke zb. kann man sich gut verstecken ! aber … Hängergefahr Ohne Ende - ich hab noch KEINEN Dorsch dort gefangen aber bestimmt schon 5 Gufi/Pilker versenkt und bin deshalb dort nicht der richtige Ansprechpartner #t
dann lieber abends gucken wo der Mienentaucher in Mommark seine Übungen macht ( am Frack ) und mal gucken ob man nicht so weit werfen kann mit der richtogen Montage ? 
kann ich nix zu sagen bin ken Brandungsangler … 
aber .. die Mefo Jünger sind dort auch komischer Weise unterwegs - kann natürlich sien das die Nur üben  
Gruss Michi - bekommst schon nen schönen Urlaub dort!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (23. März 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Mienentaucher? Mommark? Habe ich was verpasst?


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (23. März 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

@Matze denke schon … ca. 2 Km vom Hafen Richtung Kaegness liegen paar Fracks und die wurden in der Woche immer Nachts beübt  und die sind sagen wir mal in Reichweite vom Land  sollten somit auch paar Dorsche in der Ecke sein - bin aber jetzt raus aus dem Thema … war ja nur zum Urlaub da   gruss Michi


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (23. März 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Na......


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (24. März 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Na da haben die Pinguine wohl ihre Fracks verloren:g


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (24. März 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Na da haben die Pinguine wohl ihre Fracks verloren:g



|supergri:m|bla: genau Guter Tipp , danke Michi


----------



## Lehne1887 (24. März 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Moin. War heute mal wieder für einen Kurztrip in Mommark ... Was soll ich sagen ... Einfach super  schöne Dorsche und stramme Seelachse. Vielen Dank an Mommark Charterboot ! Matzes Tipps und die Boote sprechen für sich  See You in Mommark
P.S. grüne und rot/schwarze Gummis waren fängig. Gruß Lehne


----------



## Lehne1887 (24. März 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hier nochmal die Dorsche


----------



## Hamburger5 (31. März 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

@matze
 Moin Matze, sag mal gibt es jetzt in Mommark schon einen neuen Angelkutter?
 Bin der Meinung du erwähntest Planungen in die Richtung letztes Jahr, kann mich aber auch täuschen.#c


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (31. März 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hallo. Ja von April bis July fährt ab Mommark die MS Medicus ( fährt sonst ab Middelfart). Anmeldungen nimmt auch unser Hafenmeister Carsten entgegen. 

Lg


----------



## Hamburger5 (31. März 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, das Mistwetter hält dich wohl leider drinnen 
 Gruß Andreas


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (31. März 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Ab Freitag lässt der Wind wieder nach


----------



## MWK (1. April 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

@ Lehne 1887: Petri zu den tollen Fischen! Ich bin immer noch erstaunt das die Seelachse echt dableiben! Wie groß und schwer waren die Kameraden denn?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hej, ja wir fangen hier Seelachse von 50-60cm


----------



## Lehne1887 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

@ MWK Vielen Dank  war echt ein super Tag. Die Seelachse waren ca 60 cm und gut im Futter )) das macht schon Spaß an der Rute  bin auch verwundert und erfreut das die Seelachse noch da sind und den Fischreichtum rund um Als erweitern. Lg Lehne


----------



## fischMNA (3. April 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hallo Matze,

ich habe früher in diesem Tread schon mal angefragt.
Ich bin Anfang Juni mit der Familie in Mommark, haben dann dort ein Häuschen.
Komme mit meinem Schlauchboot, hinten mit Rädern dran, so dass ich es gut fortbewegen kann. Kannst Du mir sagen, ob ich dort hinterm Strand gut parken kann und das Schlauchboot über den Strand ins Wasser bekomme?
Ich brauche keine Slipanlage, weiß aber, dass es in Fynshav eine gibt.
Wenn alles nicht klappen sollte, sehe ich evtl. noch die Möglichkeit bei einem freien Platz auf eins Deiner Boote mit aufzusteigen oder auf den Kutter...

Ich freu mich schon, war noch nicht auf Als.
Gruß und schöne Ostern
Micha


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (3. April 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

In Mommark haben wir auch eine Slipanlage, Carsten der Hafenmeister hilft gerne. Ab Mommark fährt jetzt auch der Kutter MS Medicus.


----------



## MS aus G (5. April 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Matze, ich wünsche Dir ein schönes Osterfest und weiterhin gute Geschäfte!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (5. April 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hej Mario, vielen Dank.Und das wünsche ich Euch allen hier Rund um Mommark.
Lg


----------



## Aal-bert (7. April 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hallo, #h

bin ab Samstag in Fynshavn, wie sieht es zur Zeit aus mit den 
Dorschfängen ??
Wie tief stehen die Fische ??

Wäre für ein paar Tips und Infos dankbar  :vik:

Gruß
Albert


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (7. April 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Die Dorsche verteilen sich von 8-25m. Fisch ist genug da, mal kleiner,mal größer. Man muss ihn nur suchen und finden.

Lg


----------



## Aal-bert (7. April 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Hört sich gut an.

Gruß
Albert


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (14. April 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Heute war ich mal wieder draussen, kurz vorm Hafen bißchen rum Jiggen. Denn der Wind nervt uns hier zur Zeit ein wenig. Aber in 7m Wassertiefe, unter Landschutz, konnte ich ein paar Exemplare finden. Köder, logisch, Gummifisch....|wavey:
Lg


----------



## MS aus G (15. April 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Petri Matze,

 und das "Ganz in Weiß...."!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## hechtjaeger10 (19. April 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Petri zusammen,

mich würde mal interessieren wie es um Mommark mit Meerforelle ausschaut ??? Würde gerne mal Ende April einen versuch wagen, obwohl wir zum Dorschangeln hoch fahren.


Petri und noch einen schönen Sonntag.
martin


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (19. April 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Also Dorsch geht jedenfalls gut...
Lg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (28. April 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Dorsch geht nach wie vor gut, und nicht weit von Mommark

Lg


----------



## Schmiddl (28. April 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Moin.

Schöne Fische dabei.
Sind die auch mit Belly zu erreichen?
Natürlich nur wenn der Wind passt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (28. April 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Nein, für das BellyBoat dann zu weit von der Küste


----------



## TeichgrafOB (30. April 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Mahlzeit
Unsere 4 Mann Reisegruppe ist gestern abend von einem unglaublichen Angeltripp wieder zurück gekommen!
Wir waren in der Zeit vom 18.4. bis zum 29.4. in Mommark.
Wir haben uns ein Boot gemietet bei Matze von Mommark Charterboot.
Die Boote sind alle brandneu, super ausgestattet und von vorne bis hinten 100% wie für genau diese angelei gemacht.
Wir haben von Samstag mittag an gefangen auf allen Plätzen, egal wo wir geangelt haben.
Wunderschöne Dorsche, jede Menge ü 60, der größte der Tour 74cm.
An den Tagen wo es etwas windiger war haben wir das Boot gegen den Wind gesteuert und wir konnten dann trotzdem auf dem Punkt mit 20 Gramm köpfen fischen und auch fangen.
Zusätzlich zu den tollen Dorschen konnten wir auch etliche richtig fitte Seelachse fangen. Der Höhepunkt waren 8 dicke Seelachse nach einem richtig guten Tipp von Matze die wir von Land gefangen haben.
Ich möchte unbedingt nochmal Matze danken an dieser Stelle für die tolle Unterstützung und den Superservice!
Wir mussten uns in unserem Angelurlaub um nichts anderes kümmern als um jede Menge Dorsche zu fangen!
Der Urlaub war genial! Vielen vielen Dank!
Wir kommen als Gruppe wieder im nächsten Jahr!
Ich selbst bin aber spätestens im Herbst wieder vor Ort! :vik:







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Mad-Max100 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hallo Matze,

auch wir aus Essen/NRW sagen noch mal Danke !
Super Service, tolle Boote "und wir hatten Glück" schönes Wetter.
Ich denke, wir sind im mächsten Jahr wieder dabei :m

Für alle die Matze noch nicht kennen: Sehr netter Typ und super Tipps zum Angeln.

Grüße aus Essen
Frank

Reisezeit: vom 25.4.-1.5.2015


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Danke #h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hallo#h
Heute war ich auch mal wieder draussen. Heute war null Wind und null Drift und so war heute weit werfen und ranjiggen angesagt, aber letztendlich konnte ich wieder einige schöne Dorsche in 16m Wassertiefe mit 20gr Jigköpfen und Gummifischen überlisten.


----------



## MWK (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Petri Matze - schöner Krautdorsch!


----------



## MS aus G (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Ein dickes Petri Matze!!!

 Ja such für "uns" im Oktober schon mal ein paar Spots aus!!! Ich glaub mal, das wird eine super Sache. Dein Gufi gefällt mir übrigens ausgesprochen gut!!! Hast Du den auch im Verkauf?

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hallo,  ja wenn du den Gummifisch auf dem Foto meinst...ja den habe ich u.a. hier zum Verkauf.

Lg


----------



## MS aus G (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Das hört sich gut an! Heb mal ein paar davon für den Oktober auf!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Mein_Benutzername (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

@ Matze,
ich haffe das du den einheimischen Dorschen bescheid gesagt hast, wir kommen am 23 Mai zu 8 und wollen rund um die Uhr raus fahren..
die Erwartungen sind hoch ^^


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

dann bringt gutes Wetter mit, dann wird der ein oder andere Dorsch zu überlisten sein.

Bis bald

Lg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Und ich sag doch "Schönes Wetter, Schöne Dorsche" !!!!


----------



## MS aus G (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Erstmal meinen Glückwunsch zum 1jährigen!!! Ich hoffe Du/Ihr ward mit dem ersten Jahr zufrieden. Deine/Eure Kunden waren es ja offensichtlich!!! 

 Und jetzt mal wieder ein dickes Petri zu Deinen Fängen!!! 

 Such für "uns" schon mal schöne Stellen für den Oktober aus, das wir danach auch was zu berichten haben!!! Danach musst Du Deine Flotte und deine Häuserauswahl vergrößern, da dann jeder zu Dir/Euch will!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Danke ! JAAA wir sind sehr zufrieden. Die Flotte wird weiter wachsen 2016 !

Lg


----------



## Delta-Golf (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Moin Matze,

der hafen Mommark hat sich richtig gemausert. kein Vergleich zu den alten Zeiten. Seit 2 Jahren bin ich öffters dort, zuletzt am letzetn WE (6.-7.6). Es sind wieder viele Angelboote draußen gewesen. Zum Angeln bin ich bei dem Wellengang mit unserem Segelboot "Käthe" nicht gekommen. Wir haben uns dann lieber mit dem Grillgut beschäftigt.
Weiterhin viel Erfolg.#6


----------



## Tolven (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hi ist an der Slipanlage schon was gemacht worden ? So wie sie letztes mal als ich da war war traue ich mich da mit meinem Schlauchboot nicht rein.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Delta-Golf (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Moin Jörg,
an der Slipanlage ist keine Erneuerung zu erkennen. Sieht aus wie 2014 #c


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Die Slipanlage wird mit als nächstes in Angriff genommen. Wir können nicht alles in einer Saison/Winter erneuern. Der Hafen wird weiterhin nach und nach renoviert. Aktuell wurde vor dem Restaurant ein Räucherofen gebaut wo man lecker Räucherfisch bekommen kann. Eine neue Ferienwohnung wurde errichtet, uvm.

Wer sich nicht traut mit seinen eigenen PKW die Slippe zu benutzen, der fragt unseren Hafenmeister Carsten, er hilft gerne mit seinen Geländewagen.

Lg


----------



## Tolven (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Vielen Dank für die Antwort das hört sich auf jedenfall sehr gut an .Ich hätte noch eine Frage , ich habe nix über Preise im Internet gefunden .Was kostet denn so ein Liegeplatz für ein paar Tage falls man ma kurzfristig über ein langes Wochende da Campen will ? Ach und ist da überhaupt ein Zeltplat kurzfristig zu bekommen ohne anmeldung ?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Ruf am besten unseren Hafenmeister an. Carsten spricht gut Deutsch und kann dir sicher mehr info geben. 0045-74407700


----------



## Austernfischer (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Rückmeldung aus Mommark ,
Wir waren von 13.06. bis 20.06.15 in Mommark und ich schließe mich all den positiven Meldungen und Berichten über die Boote und Betreung durch Matze Korth in vollem Umfang an.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wir hatten die ganze Woche viel Wind der die Angelei recht schwierig gestaltete ,doch mit den Tipps von Matze und ein wenig experimentierfreudigkeit hat es schließlich doch Fisch gebracht .
Mit dem Boot ,der AVOR 190 ,konnte man sich auch bei starkem Wind(in Böen bis 55 kmh) sicher fühlen und alle Plätze die Matze empfohlen hat beangeln .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Vergangenen Samstag um 4.00 Uhr habe ich mich mal leise aus den Hafen geschlichen, 4.oo Uhr war auch eine gute Idee denn die Hitze später war heftig, auch auf dem Wasser wehte kein Wind. Um 9.45 Uhr war ich bereits wieder im Hafen, mit einen Eimer voll Dorschfilet #6 Das frühe aufstehen hat sich also gelohnt.
Lg aus Mommark#h


----------



## marc48431 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hallo zusammen,

 ich bin ab dem 20.07 für 2 Wochen mit der Familie in Skovmose (Als). Leider habe ich so gar keine Ahnung vom Brandungs, bzw. Bootsangeln auf Dorsch und co. Ansonsten bin ich leidenschaftlicher Raubfischangler und Teamfischer.
 Wer hat Tips für mich, bzgl. Angelkarten(Schein)..., Angelladen,  Angelcharter... usw.

 welche Ausrüstung braucht man vom Boot aus, welche Köder usw. Vielleicht gibt es ja den ein oder anderen, der mich mal mitnimmt. 

 Matze, du als Einheimischer wärst natürlich eine Grosse Hilfe.
 Ich bin für sämtliche Tips dankbar.... Es wird zwar ein Familienurlaub, aber ich würde gern mal den ein oder anderen morgen, bzw Abend losziehen... egal ob von Boot aus, oder vom Ufer. 

 Ich hoffe, ihr könnt einem Anglkollegen hier weiterhelfen.

 Krumme Ruten und dicke Fische, wünscht euch Marc


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hallo, oben hier im Thema sind 2 Werbebanner. Guck dir beides an und du findest reichlich Infos.

Lg


----------



## marc48431 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Danke für die info.
Aber ich bin ja allein. . Und möchte kein eigenes Boot mieten. Ich suche eine Möglichkeit zum mitangeln....
Jemand der rausfährt und mich gegen Kostenbeteiligung mit nimmt....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Das wird ja schwer auf ein Charterboot mitzufahren.Dann wäre eher eine Kutterfahrt mit der MS Nana was für dich.


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*



marc48431 schrieb:


> Danke für die info.
> Aber ich bin ja allein. . Und möchte kein eigenes Boot mieten. Ich suche eine Möglichkeit zum mitangeln....
> Jemand der rausfährt und mich gegen Kostenbeteiligung mit nimmt....



Das hatte ich auch mal angefragt  
Fahr lieber abend s nach sonderburg .... 
Viel Erfolg und gruss Michi


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Ja der Zandermichi...
Schaut euch im Hafen einfach mal um, vllt ist dort jemand der Privat euch mitnimmt aufn Boot.


----------



## Plattfuss68 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Moin moin ,
wir wollten vieleicht Dienstag mit dem eigenen Boot nach Kaegnes und ein wenig fischen.
Jemand info`s , was gerade geht ????;+

Gruß Plattfuss


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Dorsch, Plattfisch, Hornhecht, Seelachs und vereinzelt auch Makrelen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (5. August 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Auch trotz des "Sauwetters" der letzten 14 Tage wurde trotzdem gut Dorsch gefangen. Auch Butt geht jetzt hervorragend.
LG


----------



## Plattfuss68 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Moin Leute ,
bin gestern früh spontan nach Kaegnes gefahren um ein wenig den Dorsch zu ägern.
In 3 Stunden gab es 4 schöne Dorsche , alle bei 20 meter Tiefe.
Leider waren keine Seelachse mehr da . Wie mir ein bekannter Däne berichtete, ist der Troller 2 mal durch und von da an war Schluß mit Seelachs.
Auf den anderen Booten konnte ich sehen, das noch recht gut Makrele und Hering gefangen wird.

Gruß
Plattfuss


----------



## Fehmi (31. August 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

... das ist aber erschreckend ! - Denn wie man gehört und gelesen hat, soll das Schleppen im kleinen Belt doch verboten sein .
Oder gibt es da wieder mal eine Ausnahmeregelung?
Gruß
Frank


----------



## Plattfuss68 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Moin Fehmi ,
die selbe Frage hatte ich Ihm auch gestellt.
Er sagt, zu bestimmten Zeiten dürften eine bestimmte Quote 
" geschleppt " werden.
Ob dies nun auch tatsächlich so ist .........#c.. , ich weiß es nicht .
Gruß Plattfuss


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Warum sollten dann keine Seelachse mehr da sein? Wenn da geschleppt wurde hättest du ja auch kein Dorsch gefangen meine ich. Jahreszeitbedingt wird es zu dieser Zeit schwerer die Dorsche und Seelachse zu finden und zu fangen. Die Fische stehen weit verteilt im Moment. Am Wochenende wurden bei uns Dorsch, Seelachs, Scholle, Makrelen und sogar dicke Heringe gefangen. Keine grossen Mengen aber alles war dabei.


----------



## Wehle (22. September 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Servus,

Wir hatten vor in 2-3 Wochen mit eigenem Boot für 4-5 Tage nach Mommark bzw nach Als zu fahren.

Wie sieht es zur Zeit mit Dorsch und Platte aus? Sind noch recht unerfahren, waren bisher nur einmal in und vor der Schlei Ostseeangeln.

Ist unser Außenborder mit 8 PS ausreichend? Oder ist es nicht zu empfehlen damit raus zu fahren? 

Petri Wehle


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (22. September 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Plattfisch geht sehr gut und der Dorsch ist zzt. noch etwas träge.Die Dorsche die gefangen werden haben aber eine gute größe. Wenn das Wasser nun langsam wieder kälter wird kommen die Dorsche wieder in Fahrt.


----------



## Wehle (24. September 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Petri,

danke für die Auskunft Matze.
Was meinst du bzw ihr zur Motorisierung unseres Bootes? Wäre die bei einem 4-5meter Boot fürs kleine Belt ausreichend?
Und bis wann sollten die Dorsche wieder richtig in beißlaune sein? 

Gruß Wehle


----------



## fischerheinrich (24. September 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Moin Wehle,

ich bin zwar nicht Matze, aber da ich vor rd. 15 Jahren auch mal mit 10PS rausgefahren bin: es geht, ja. Wir waren im Sommer da und als der Wind auf 4 bis 5 auffrischte und wir gehen die Wellen reinfahren mussten, war es aber schon sehr grenzwertig. Also ich würde damit heute nicht besonders weit raus fahren, vor allem unter Land bleiben (auf Platte) und auf keinen Fall rüber nach AErö. Auch bei mehr als 3 BFT würde ich es nicht machen. Wichtig ist aber ja nicht nur der Motor, sondern auch das Boot. Wie viel Freibord hast du bzw ist das Boot seetauglich?

Grüße


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (27. September 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Also ich meine max vor dem Hafen angeln in Küstennähe. Bei West bis Südwest Winden sollte es gut gehen.
Dorsch wird langsam "besser", aber die Fänge schwanken noch stark zur Zeit von Tag zu Tag. Plattfisch geht soweit immer gut.


----------



## Allroundtalent (29. September 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hallo in die Runde, 

weiß jemand wie es mit Fängen vom Land aussieht (insbesondere Platte und Dorsch)? 
Für aktuelle Tips wäre ich euch sehr dankbar (die üblichen Stellen sind bekannt, aber ihr wisst ja wie das so ist mit den Biestern |supergri)

Viele Grüße und Petri Heil!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (29. September 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Heute war ich mal wieder bei dem herrlichen Wetter auf See. Die Dorsche sind immer noch ein wenig zickig und träge. Trotzdem konnte ich ein paar schöne Fische fangen. Am Ende des Tages wollte sogar noch ein 91er Dorsch mit. |wavey:


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. September 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Petri Matze,

 darf ich fragen, in welcher Tiefe Du sie bekommen hast ?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (29. September 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Ja in 11-12m Wassertiefe


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. September 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Dickes Petri Matze, das lässt hoffen für unsere Tour #6


----------



## bernie (30. September 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Moin Matze,

schöne Fische und Fotos....Petri.....So welche will ich auch!!! 

Bald isses ja soweit......


----------



## lausi97 (30. September 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Mein Königsfisch ist weg :c

Fettes Petri #6


----------



## Jesse J (30. September 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Mein Königsfisch ist weg :c
> 
> Fettes Petri #6




Haha 

Dann nimmste halt den 92er  :vik:


----------



## yunos (1. November 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hallodele in die Runde,

vergangene Woche den kleinen Belt von Hejlsminde bis zu den Brücken in Middelfahrt abgeklappert, nur Kleinkram und nur in Tiefen zw. 30 und 50m und nur etwas oberhalb vom Campingplatz auf Höhe der kleinen Insel.
Ja, was hat das ganze mit Mommark zu tun? Ersten gut zu wissen, was woanders los ist und zweitens wann wird endlich die Slipanlage in Mommark in Schuss gebracht?

Ich habe fertig,
ada


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (1. November 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Die Dorsche sind bei uns in Fresslaune und wir fangen in 3-7m !!! Wassertiefe.

Die Sliprampe in Mommark wird zur neuen Saison renoviert sein.

Lg


----------



## HeinBlöd (1. November 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Die Dorsche sind bei uns in Fresslaune und wir fangen in 3-7m !!! Wassertiefe.


 
 Hätte es denen nicht eine Woche früher einfallen können :c


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (1. November 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Tja...Das ist die Natur und der Wind spielt diese Woche auch mal wieder mit. ..Bin morgen wieder auf See und werde dann mal berichten wie es lief.


----------



## yunos (2. November 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Die Dorsche sind bei uns in Fresslaune und wir fangen in 3-7m !!! Wassertiefe.
> 
> Die Sliprampe in Mommark wird zur neuen Saison renoviert sein.
> 
> Lg



Moin Matze,
vielen Dank für die Info. Bei Dir haben wir letztes Jahr Ende Okt. die schönsten Dorsche bei um die 15-17m gefangen. In der von Dir angegeben Tiefe haben wir aber vor vielen vielen Jahren herrliche Dorsche gefangen, allerdings vor Langeland Ende Nov.

VG


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Jetzt geht hier nochmal eine schöne Fischerei los auf Dorsch im flachen Wasser. Heute waren die Dorsche in Fresslaune bei 5-7m


----------



## angler1996 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Angeln sofort einstellen#h, meine Anreise soll erst später erfolgen:m
 Gruß A.


----------



## angler1996 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

moin,
 habe nichts gefunden, naja vielleicht doof angestellt.

 Gibt's im Netz eine Karte von Als mit Angelverbotsgebieten?

 Danke Euch schon mal.
 Gruß A.


----------



## Fehmi (9. November 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

moin moin.
Im Netzt habe ich das bisher auch nicht gefunden. Es gibt eine Karte im -Angel Guide "Petri Heil" in der Fjordregion- / www. fjordregion.de , die recht übersichtlich ist und meistens auf den Campingplätzen ausliegt. Vielleicht findest du ja auch unter der oben genannten Internet-Adresse etwas. 
Habe auch gesehen, dass der Angelführer bei ebay verkauft wird. Kann dir auch leider keine Kopie machen, da meiner gut verpackt im Wohnwagen-Winterlager liegt.

Gruß von der dänischen Grenze.
Frank


----------



## angler1996 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

danke erst mal#h


----------



## angler1996 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

kennt den Keiner ne Karte mit Angelverbotszonen auf Als im I-Net|kopfkrat


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Besorge dir mal den Angelführer Als, da steht alles drin.


----------



## angler1996 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

ok, gebongt und Danke!


----------



## angler1996 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

mein altes Hirn hat mich nicht getrogen:
http://viskort.dk/viskort/PopupMap....PaneId=a&MapThemes=bg,sat,fd,kom&DefaultOn=bg#

 Bitte , das hebt Verbotssschilder z.B. Hafen nicht auf


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (20. November 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Heute habe ich mal einen "Windstillen" Tag genutzt und habe in 4-6m ein paar schöne Dorsche erbeuten können. Die Dorsche fressen sich jetzt voll mit Krebsen, die Gummifische den Krebsfarben angepasst hat es dann gerappelt...


----------



## angler1996 (20. November 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

na dann Petri #h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Gestern war es einigermaßen ruhig auf See und in 4-6m Wassertiefe lief es super !#h


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (27. November 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

super, habt Ihr / Du mal DS mit kleinen Krebsen oder so getestet =? ma einfach anders angeln als andere ? mach mal #h#6
gruss Michi


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Gqqg0sZ1QeA


----------



## angler1996 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

schöner Film#h 
 der 26igste kommt


----------



## Aal-bert (28. November 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Schöne Dorsche. Petri  #6

Wir müssen noch bis April  warten. #q#


----------



## Hering 58 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*



matze2004 schrieb:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Gqqg0sZ1QeA



Super Video,schöne Dorsche


----------



## Krüger82 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Moin Moin 
Toller Film! Mal ne Frage zur slippe in mommark! Sollte die neu gemacht werden? Hat sich da schon was getan? Fand die alte eher suboptimal! 
Gruß Andre


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Ja die Slip Anlage soll zur neuen Saison renoviert werden.

Wenn genug Wasser da ist, kein Problem. Ich hole da auch meine offene Boote raus ohne Probleme.

LG


----------



## Krüger82 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Danke schon mal für die Antwort! Ist denn bekannt wann sich da was tut? Habe ich das richtig verstanden, das Slippen nur bei ausreichend Wasser möglich ist? 

Gruß Andre


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Das gilt aktuell, wenn Wasserstand ok kann man normal slippen dort.Ist zu wenig Wasser muss man zu weit runter und es wird schwierig wegen der Kante dort.
Wann das fertig renoviert ist weiss ich nicht denn ich bin nicht der Inhaber des Hafens sondern habe nur meine Charterflotte dort.


----------



## uwe Leu (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hallo ich war vor 2 Jahren da die Slippe ist der Hammer, dem Erbauer ist die Schalung abgesagt, der Bukel ist so Brutal das die Trailer aufliegen.
In der Woche in der ich da war hatte die Slippe gar kein Wasserkontakt.
Ich habe meine "JAXIMO" (Drago 6,60 Meter) im freien Flug reingelassen und brutal raus holen müssen.
Die beiden Inhaber nahmen neben der normalen Liegegebühr (die o.k. war) auch noch Gebühr für die Slippe.
Die Renovierung sollte schon dieses Jahr erfolgen, schade das es nichts wurde. 
Ich würde wieder hinfahren kurze Anfahrt; gutes Revier Schutz vor Westwind; geile Ferienhäuser und guter Hafen, also bis auf die Slippe.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

7.50€ für das Slippen ist doch ok. Du bist ja rein und raus gekommen.
Die Slippe soll tatsächlich diesen Winter renoviert werden. Im vergangenen Winter gab es wichtigere Sachen die in Angriff genommen wurden.

Lg


----------



## Fehmi (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

... das "Problemkind" - es sieht harmloser aus, als es ist:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Sieht aus wie 3 Tage Sturm aus West...Ich habe alle meine offenen Boote bei normalen Wasserstand ohne Probleme rausbekommen.
Geht natürlich nicht mit ein VW UP vorm Trailer:q


----------



## yunos (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*



matze2004 schrieb:


> 7.50€ für das Slippen ist doch ok. Du bist ja rein und raus gekommen.
> Die Slippe soll tatsächlich diesen Winter renoviert werden. Im vergangenen Winter gab es wichtigere Sachen die in Angriff genommen wurden.
> 
> Lg



Moin moin,

7.50 € für deutsche Verhältnisse ok, Hejlsminde rund um die Uhr zur Verfügung, da Schrankenautomat, Einwurf 20.- DKR. Ich schätze unabhängig von der Slippe das Fischgewässer und die Gegend so sehr, dass ich ggf. auch in Fynshav einslippen würde, was ich schon mal auch gemacht habe.

VG


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Es lohnt sich wirklich auch mal im November oder Dezember bei gutem Wetter auf Dorsch zu fischen. Seit Wochen geht es nach wie vor super in Wassertiefen von 4-6m.Heute bin ich spontan um 12 Uhr nochmal raus um ein paar Winterdorsche zu erbeuten...#6 

Lg


----------



## Stefan W. (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Petri Matze. Das macht bestimmt richtig Spaß im flachen Wasser.


----------



## Timo_Hamburg (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hallo zusammen, ich bin grad mit meiner Freundin in Mommark in einem kleinen Ferienhäuschen.

Wollt nach vielen Jahren auch mal wieder angeln, hab mir zwei angeln von meinem Onkel geliehen und war heut mal im Hafen von Sonderborg.

Leider nichts gefangen,  eine Rute war mit nem Pilker bestückt, die andere mit Kunstwürmern (hab's leider nicht geschafft noch leben Köder zu besorgen)

Aber der Hafen von Sonderborg ist sehr schön, war den ganzen Nachmittag dort. 




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hier mal was richtig geiles von meiner letzten Tour.....


----------



## stin (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Geile Bilder Matze wünsche einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr     Mfg stin


----------



## Knurrhahn (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

schöne Bilder, da bekommt man gleich richtig Lust los zu ziehen.


----------



## Timo_Hamburg (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Wie hast du das gemacht? Go pro in Gehäuse und dann mit nem einbein Stativ unter Wasser befestigt ?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Nein.Waterwolf Kamera.Aus dem Video habe ich dann mit einer Software Bilder erstellt.


----------



## MWK (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hey Matze,
tolle Aufnahmen- vor allem der Ausdruck von dem 2. Dorsch. Man meint zu sehen wie verdutzt er ist, irgendwo zwischen Futterneid und Skepsis...
LG,
Markus


----------



## Fehmi (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

... geschafft ! Bergfest ! Halbzeit zwischn Camping- /Angelsaisonende und Saisonbeginn liegt hinter uns!

Wir wünschen allen Als-Freunden ein frohes neues Jahr und eine tolle Saison 2016.


Grüße von der dänischen Grenze.
Torge und Frank


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hier nochmal 3 geile Bilder vom letzten Videodreh


----------



## Timo_Hamburg (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Und gibt's das Video auch zu sehen ?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Einige kurze unterwasser aufnahmen kann man in unserem letzten video Dorsche im Flachwasser sehen. Findest du auf unserer Webseite unter News / Videos.

Die Aufnahmen von den Live Bissen werden wir ins nächste Video einbauen. Das kommt dann erst im Frühjahr 2016.

Lg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

So bei mir ist alles in den Startlöchern für die neue Saison, morgen kommt die erste Arvor ins Wasser und werde gleich die erste Tour 2016 wagen....#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

So die erste Probefahrt für 2016 ist absolviert. Die Dorsche verstecken sich noch ein wenig aber wenn man sie gefunden hat scheppert das schon ganz gut, seht selbst
https://youtu.be/jkJ0UdhyLTw


----------



## SnowHH1991 (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Moin Matze,

wir (Timo & co.) freuen uns schon auf unsere erste Als Woche ende März. Wir hoffen auf ein schönes Warm-Up angeln für unsere Mai Tour nach LL (wer weiß, vll wollen wir da nächste Jahr ja gar nicht mehr hin ). Wir hoffen, dass es vll noch 2,3 Grad wärmer wird und natürlich das der Wind mitspielt...

Ich habe schon gelesen, dass uns der altbekannte Strömungsdruck, den wir von LL kennen, erspart bleibt. Das heisst zu unseren 50-100g Stecken, können wir auch guten Gewissens unsere Zanderpeitschen einpacken oder? Die 20-30g Köppe würde ich dann gleich mit einpacken....

LG,

Timo


----------



## gründler (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Moin

Wollte mal fragen was macht die Slipe in Mommark,wurde die nun erneuert und wenn ja wie ist sie geworden.

lg


----------



## Coasthunter (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Klasse Video, Matze #6#6#6
Laß uns welche drin, sind in knapp 3 Wochen bei Dir und freuen uns schon wie blöde :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hallo, danke da bekomme ich auch wieder Lust rauszufahren wenn ich das Video sehe. Das Wasser ist nochn Tick zu kalt, die Dorsche stehen noch in kleinen Trupps, aber wenn man sie gefunden hat geht es Schlag auf Schlag wie ihr gesehen habt.

@ Timo, ja Zanderruten ist genau richtig. Ich selber fische Ruten mit einem WG von 15-60gr.
Jigköpfe einpacken von 28-60gr und dann seit ihr gut vorbereitet.

An der Slippe in Mommark ist leider noch nix passiert, vllt wenn es wärmer wird geht da jemand bei.

Bis bald

Matze


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (2. März 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hier mal was lustiges...Ich stehe nun öfters mal vor der Kamera, aber aller Anfang ist schwer:q
http://youtu.be/qb516taHWjY


----------



## angelnrolfman (2. März 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Hier mal was lustiges...Ich stehe nun öfters mal vor der Kamera, aber aller Anfang ist schwer:q
> http://youtu.be/qb516taHWjY




Matze, nimm nächstes Mal deine Frau mit........ besser is #6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (3. März 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Meinst du..???


----------



## HeinBlöd (3. März 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Matze,

das macht Dich so authentisch, wie Du ( inkl. Deinem Service ) bist. #6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (3. März 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Gut das du nicht Autistisch geschrieben hast....


----------



## HeinBlöd (3. März 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Matze,

 hoffe, Du hast es nicht in den falschen Hals bekommen.
 Jemand, der sich auch mal selbst auf die Schippe nimmt, dem vertraue ICH 5 x mehr, als einem 120%ig perfekten Selbstdarsteller.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (3. März 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Neee hab ich nicht falsch verstanden. Alles gut#6#6#6


----------



## Blueeyes37 (3. März 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hallo,

ich hoffe es kann mir jemand weiterhelfen, gibt es in Mommark und Umgebung Stellen wo man vom Ufer aus Dorsch fangen kann ende März?
Bisher haben wir nur vom Boot aus geangelt das wird aber diesmal leider nicht dabei sein.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (4. März 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Mit Brandungsausrüstung sind Platte kein Problem. Dorsche sind da schon schwieriger zu bekommen. Am besten du besorgst dir den Angelführer Als von der Rapsbande, da sind alle möglichen Plätze genau beschrieben.

Lg


----------



## Blueeyes37 (4. März 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Matze hast Du Ende März (27.-31.) noch ein Boot frei für 1-2 Tage?
Danke für die Info mit dem Angelführer


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (4. März 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Ja da müsste ich nochm Limbo Boot frei .

Ich prüfe freie Tage und schicke dir eine PN


----------



## SnowHH1991 (11. März 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hallo Boardies,

1 Woche noch und es geht los!

Wie sieht es aktuell aus ? Wind schaut ja zumindest von der Stärke her ganz gut aus (wenn auch aus Ost) für die kommende Woche. Wenn man den Langzeitprognosen von wetteronline.de trauen mag, wird er in 2 Wochen auf West drehen dafür aber nen tick stärker wehen...

Naja - Lanzeitprognosen und Wind...........

Wie sind die Erfahrungen in Mommark ? Nach meiner Erfahrung ist alles bis zu einer 4bft ok - alles was drüber geht macht keinen wirklichen Spass mehr.

Gruß, 

Timo


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (11. März 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Mein Tipp, nicht jetzt schon verrückt machen lassen und jeden Tag Wetterbericht gucken. Zzt springt er täglich hin und her.
Bei Westlichen Winden ist es kein Problem unter Land bei 5-6bft zu angeln kommt eben auf dein Boot an. Bei Ost ist es etwas anders, da hat man aber die Möglichkeit drüben vor Aerö Schutz zu suchen. 
Lg


----------



## SnowHH1991 (11. März 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Moin Matze,

du wirst es nicht glauben, aber das nehme ich mir jedes Jahr vor :q.

Am Ende kann man es dann aber doch nicht lassen - wenn man sich auf seinen wohl verdienten Angelurlaub freut, hofft man ja doch immer, dass der Wind mitspielt. Aber ich gebe dir recht, wir betreiben Outdoor-Sport und da sind wir nunmal aufs Wetter angewiesen - ändern kann man es ja am Ende doch nicht .

An deinem schönen großen Avor wird es am Ende sicher nicht liegen. Die Watthose und die Mefopeitschen kommen ebenfalls mit, sodass für Alternativprogramm gesorgt ist.

Wir freuen uns in jedem Fall :vik:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (11. März 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Ja dann bis bald.

Lg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (13. März 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

So hier mal ein kleines Update zum Saisonstart. Das Wasser hier am Kleinen Belt hat zur Zeit noch 3-4 Grad. Die Dorsche stehen noch still im tiefen Wasser. Vereinzelnt kann ich kleine Spots finden in 20-25m wo man ein paar Dorsche fängt. Auch vor Langeland ist es noch ruhig. Die ersten Fänge waren da in 35-50m Tiefe !!!
Also es kann langsam mal wärmer werden damit die Dorsche in gange kommen.

Lg aus Mommark


----------



## Coasthunter (14. März 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Na ja, das hört sich für unser kommendes WE ja nicht sooo toll an. 
Aber Wind und Wetter scheinen ja wenigstens auf unserer Seite zu sein #6


----------



## Blueeyes37 (19. März 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Wie sind denn die Temperaturen aktuell, wir fahren nächsten Fr. nach Mommark. Wird Dorsch gefangen und in welchen Tiefen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (19. März 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hallo. Der Saisonstart ist zzt. noch sehr sehr bescheiden. Ungemütliches kaltes Wetter macht es immer noch schwer Dorsche zu fangen.Man muss geduldig sein und hoffen das es bald mal Wärmer wird und die Dorsche wieder in Fresslaune kommen.

Lg


----------



## Blueeyes37 (19. März 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Dann  sieht es für nächstes Wochenende eher bescheiden aus. Danke Matze für die Info#h


----------



## SnowHH1991 (24. März 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Moin Moin,

nun ist es schon soweit und unsere Woche auf Als geht vorbei. Morgen ist noch einmal richtig Mistwetter angesagt, weshalb wir uns diesen Tag sparen. Aus anglerischer Sicht muss man leider sagen, dass die Woche ziemlich enttäuschend war. Dorsch war so gut wie kaum zu bekommen. Von 5 - 40 Metern haben wir alles abgefischt. Manchmal ist es wirklich kaum zu glauben. Man steht bei strahlend blauen Himmel auf dem Boot, schaut auf die riesige Wasserfläche und denkt sich einfach nur: "Irgendwo muss hier doch Fisch zu bekommen sein. Nunja, unsere traurige Bilanz nach 6 Tagen: 5 Dorsche und ein paar Frustschollen. Auch den anderen Anglern vor Ort erging es leider nicht besser. Der Tag heute hat unsere Anglerehre zumindest ein wenig gerettet. Früh morgens bei 0 Wind und Ententeich haben wir uns auf dem Weg zur Süd-West Seite von Aero gemacht und konnten 3 Schöne 80er landen. Mein Vater mit seiner "Faulenzermethode" hatte zugeschlagen. Hängen lassen......Wir mussten dann aber auch relativ Zeitig die Rückreise antreten, denn der Wind frischte auf.

Positiv erwähnen wir gerne Matze und seine Boote. Die sind wirklich top und wir werden das Avor im Mai auf Langeland sicher vermissen:q:.

Wahrscheinlich waren wir einfach nur ein wenig zu früh vor Ort. Es wird Zeit das es wärmer wird, dann sind hier vor Mommark auch sicher besssere Fänge möglich, denn das Revier mit seinen Riffen,Wracks und Abbruchkanten sieht eigentlich top aus!

Auf Bald!

Timo


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (24. März 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Moin Timo, ja der Saisonstart läuft bis jetzt noch sehr bescheiden, aber nicht nur hier, sondern auch vor LL scheint alles etwas später loszugehen dies Jahr. Aber zumindest hattet ihr heute schöne Dorsche.

Lg


----------



## Emmi (27. März 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Komme mit Heinz-Jürgen am 13.04 für 10 Tage nach Mommark, haben bei Matze das Haus im Hafen gebucht.
Wir hoffen das die Dorsche dann zuschlagen.
Wie sieht es mit Plattfischen aus.
MfG Norbert 
#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (27. März 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hallo. Dorsche halten sich noch zurück. Das Wetter/Wind ist zzt auch wieder sehr bescheiden....
Plattfische fängt man hier immer, das ist kein Problem.

Bis bald
Matze


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. März 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hauptsache am Samstag sind die Dorsche da- da bin ich nämlich bei Dir Matze!

Gruß

Lars


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (27. März 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hej. Ich schicke den Dorschen eine email das du kommst.

Bei welcher Gruppe bist du?

Lg


----------



## Achim61 (28. März 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hallo Matze!
 Wir sind eine Gruppe von 4 Anglern aus dem Ruhrgebiet und kommen am 2.4. zum ersten Mal für eine Woche nach Mommark. (mit eigenem Boot).
 Würde Dir gerne ein paar Fragen stellen: Können wir bei Dir einen Angelschein erwerben? Wo bekommen wir Köder (Würmer etc)?
 Wie sieht die Wettervorhersage für di Woche ab 2.4. aus (Wind?)
 Wie sieht es mit Slippen und einem Liegeplatz für 1 Woche (Boot ist 6,5 m lang) im Hafen aus?
 Sorry für die vielen Fragen, ab es ist unser erstes Mal in Dänemark.
 Freuen uns schon, dich und Mommark kennenzulernen.

 Beste Grüsse aus Duisburg
 Achim


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (28. März 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hallo.
Ja Wochenkarten bekommt ihr bei mir.
Würmer auch, aber nur auf Vorbestellung (1 Tag vorher)
Wetter vor Ort von Tag zu Tag gucken, ist eine Woche vorher zu ungenau.
Einen Liegplatz haben wir immer frei für Gäste.
Die Slipanlage ist sehr steil und bei Niedrigwasser schwierig. Aber unser Hafenmeister Carsten hilft gerne dabei mit seinem Geländewagen.

Ich bin jeden Tag von 17-18.00 Uhr bei meinen Charterbooten anzutreffen. In meinen Servicewagen habe ich dann auch Gummifische, Naturköder Vorfächer etc. vorrätig.

Lg


----------



## Achim61 (28. März 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Supi
 hoffe, wir kriegen auch ein paar tipps, wo und womit man was fängt, würden uns auch mit 1 oder 2 Bier revanchieren^^.
 Freuen uns auf eine schöne Woche bei euch, wollen ab sofort öfter kommen. Kann man außerhalb der Saison auch noch kurzfristig (von einem tag auf den anderen) evtl. ein boot bei dir bekommen?
 Vlt. könnte ich dich gleich mal anrufen, wäre besser. Oder stört das an Ostern, dann morgen?

 Grüße aus Duisburg
 Achim


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (28. März 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Guckt einfach vorbei dann kann ich euch sagen ob und wo was geht. Einige Freie Termine habe ich noch, das müsst ihr dann anfragen. Wir finden dann schon was.
Ab morgen 9.00 Uhr am Telefon erreichbar.

Lg


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. April 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Sind wir morgen die einzigen die ihr Glück vor Mommark versuchen wollen?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. April 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

So, wieder gut zu Hause angekommen. Ja, wir waren die einzigen :q

Erst einmal vielen Dank Matze! Top Service, super freundlich und Top Boote #6. Sehr empfehlenswert. Auch wenn Deine Email bei den Dorschen anscheinend nicht angekommen ist .

Heute morgen ging es pünktlich um 06.00 Uhr zu Hause los. Rauf auf die A7 und dank der Baustellen zwischen HH und Bordesholm in eher überschaubarer Reisegeschwindigkeit. Danach dann zügig über die Grenze (Kontrollstation ohne Probleme passiert) und wie geplant um 07.45 Uhr in Sonderborg. Matze erwartete uns bereits und nach kurzem Papierkram ging es ab zum Boot, kurze Einweisung und ein paar Tipps zu Angelstellen. U.a. sagte Matze, dass die Schleppfischer wohl bei 35m in Richtung Südspitze Aero (jetzt grob beschrieben von mir...) ein paar Dorsche hatten. Matze war aber ehrlich und sagte uns, dass Dorsch "eher schwierig sei" zur Zeit, was uns ja aber schon durch die (nicht vorhandenen) Fangberichte aus D und DK bekannt war. Wir waren zu dem Zeitpunkt trotzdem optimistisch- was sich dann aber noch ändern sollte. Raus aus dem Hafen und ein paart "Hotspots" in verschiedenen Tiefen angelaufen und verschiedene Köder probiert. Nichts. Beim 4. oder 5. Stopp hatte ich dann den ersehnten Fischkontakt- ein Dorsch von 55cm konnte meinem Gummi dann nicht widerstehen. Jetzt sollte es losgehen- aber nix passierte mehr. Der Wind wehte mit einer guten 4 aus Südost- eher eine unglückliche Windrichtung für Als. Aber die Wellen waren völlig ok und wir entschlossen uns Richtung südliches Aero aufzubrechen. Von Mommark geschätzte 25 Km gegen die Wellen- egal. Immerhin waren 2 Angelkutter morgens an uns in die Richtung vorbeigefahren. Los ging es mit entspannten 7 Kn gegen die ungemütlicher werdende See. Zwischendurch immer mal wieder kurz probiert aber keinen Kontakt und keine Anzeige. Wir konnten die Kutter sehen- nur keine Drills beobachten. Hat sich der Weg nicht gelohnt? Die Kutter fuhren auch auf und ab, probierten verschieden Tiefen und fuhren teilweise die Driften zweimal ab. Eigentlich ein Zeichen für Fisch, auch wenn wir keine Drills beobachten konnten. Letztendlich entschieden wir uns für eine Stelle ("Teich") mit 18m bis 24m Wassertiefe. Plötzlich fingen meine beiden Kumpels immerhin Platte von 10cm und Dorsche bis 15cm auf Pilker... Dann ruckte es in meiner Rute und ein Dorsch von 50cm hing am Gummi. Geht doch! Mein Kumpel und ich hatten jeder noch einen Aussteiger. Also die Drift noch einmal- und da war Dorsch Nummer 3 und mit 62cm der größte. Das war es dann aber auch. Auf dem Rückweg noch einmal ein paar Stopps gemacht, aber es war nichts mehr zu holen. Gegen 17.00 Uhr waren wir wieder im Hafen, Boot sauber gemacht und an Matze übergeben (der wie vereinbart am Hafen wartete).

Fazit: 3 Dorsche hart erkämpft, zwei Kumpels die den heutigen Tag verflucht haben, aber trotzdem wieder ein geiler Tag auf See. Es war zwar kühler als erwartet, hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht. Und mit Matze haben wir jetzt eine Alternative mehr für einen zuverlässigen Bootsvermieter! Petri allen anderen die jetzt oben sind und ein wenig mehr Fisch... Heute waren rote Gummis unschlagbar und (so) LEICHT fischen (wie möglich)...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (2. April 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Sehr nette Gäste, danke für euren Besuch.#6


----------



## MS aus G (3. April 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

@Fisherbandit,

schöner Bericht, mit nicht so erfolgreichem Inhalt. Danke!!!

Allerdings, bei nur einer Ausfahrt, ist auch sehr viel Glück dabei, die Dorsche zu finden. Im Herbst z.B. mussten wir auch auf LL 2 Tage suchen bis wir die Dorsche gefunden hatten. Auch nach über 20 Jahren Erfahrung, ist leider nicht jedes Jahr gleich. 

Aber dieses Jahr werden wir auch Matze´s Dorschen mal auf die Barteln fühlen!!! Erst die Boardie-Tour, dann 2 Wochen später nochmal eine Woche!!! Wollen doch mal sehen, ob auf dem Riff dann nicht noch ein paar Dorsche auf uns warten.

Gruß und viel Glück auf LL

Mario


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. April 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Gerade das macht ja unser Hobby so spannend ... Durch den Wind die Tage zuvor waren a) wenig Angler unterwegs die Tipps geben konnten und b) wurden dee Karten dadurch eh neu gemischt. Momentan läuft es in der Ostsee allgemein relativ mau, aber das wird bald wieder. Jetzt habe ich mein Gerödel heute schon man für Langeland vorbereitet. Naja, und festgestellt, dass ich noch ein wenig einkaufen kann/ muss bevor es losgeht. Das ist ja immer fast so aufregend wie der LL Aufenthalt selbst :q:q.

Euch dann viel Erfolg auf der Insel!


----------



## Emmi (12. April 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hallo

Morgen Früh um 6 Uhr geht es ab zum Hafenhaus Mommark,
wir sind Urlaubreif und hoffen auf gutes Wetter und 
Dorsche.
 #6 Heinz-Jürgen und Norbert


----------



## MS aus G (12. April 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Da wünsche ich Euch aber ein dickes, dickes Petri!!!

Ich glaub momentan könnt Ihr das gut gebrauchen.

Gruß Mario


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (13. April 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Wenig Wind machte es heute möglich die Dorsche vor Ærø zu suchen. Einige haben wir gefunden. Es ist immer noch so verdammt schwer die Dorsche zzt zu fangen. Es wird sicher besser wenn die Temperaturen steigen.
Lg


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (13. April 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Petri_ich such SIe auch immer noch aber komme leider nicht mit dem Boot raus :c aber ...bin auch zufrieden :m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (13. April 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Überall verdammt schwer zzt


----------



## MS aus G (14. April 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Moin Matze,

ein dickes Petri zu Euren Fängen!!!

Und wie fischen sich die neuen Ruten? Auf dem einen Bild von Deiner HP ist aber eine "supermoderne" Rute zu sehen, ich glaube, die hatte ich vor 30 Jahren auch mal, die mit den "modernsten" Ringen meine ich!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (14. April 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Meine neuen SeaBass Ruten sind 1a ! Da kann sich die Fahrradschaltung Firma ne Scheibe von abschneiden....

du meinst sicher die Rute der Kunden....nich meine oder??


----------



## Emmi (14. April 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

*Petri*
*Waren Heute bei wenig Wind von 11 bis 14 Uhr vor Aero,*
*ein Dorsch 50cm und ein schöner Platter 48cm*.









 Norbert


----------



## MS aus G (14. April 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Nee Matze schon die von Deinen Kunden!!!

Das muss eine "alte" DAM oder Balzer sein, mit schöner Metallverbindung und Metallringen, alles in "schönem" braun/grün gewesen sein. Ich glaub es war DAM, die hat bei mir viele schöne Aale gefangen, hab ich aber leider nicht mehr!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## bombe220488 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Matze was denkst du ist der Grund für die schlechten dorschfänge?

Hast du eine Erklärung oder gibt es überhaupt eine? Die Dorsche werden ja nicht alle sein ;-)


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Solche Zeiten gab es doch schon immer mal....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Wenn man das immer so wüsste..... Jeder Tag ist anders und jedes Jahr ist anders. Meine Kunden haben diese Woche vereinzelnt richtig gute Dorsche gefangen trotz schwieriger Windverhältnisse, nicht viele aber immerhin etwas ( siehe Facebook Seite von uns ). Es ist überall noch schwer, egal ob hier, Langeland oder Kieler Bucht, alle melden wenig oder schwierige Dorschfänge.
Heute war sogar wieder ein Steinbutt auf Gummifisch eingestiegen vor Mommark. Man sollte sich auch nicht immer zu sehr auf Dorsch konzentrieren, wir haben hervoragende Schollen und auch Steinbutt Bestände. Sicher ist Steinbutt angeln sehr speziell aber doch eine spannende Alternative wenn Dorsch nicht will.

Lg


----------



## bombe220488 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Die Frage war rein interessehalber, ich finde es sehr spannend wie sich die Fische verhalten bzw warum sie sich so verhalten.
Ich hab keine Panik das ich nichts fangen werde.

Ich kann mir vorstellen das es mit den Temperaturen/Laichzeit zu tun hat, aber ich habe nicht soviel Erfahrung und Ahnung wie andere.


----------



## Stipper-Steve (15. April 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Darf man vor Als eigentlich auch schleppen? Und falls ja, ist ein Versuch lohnenswert/empfehlenswert (auf Dorsch und/oder Mefo)?


----------



## freibadwirt (16. April 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*



Stipper-Steve schrieb:


> Darf man vor Als eigentlich auch schleppen? Und falls ja, ist ein Versuch lohnenswert/empfehlenswert (auf Dorsch und/oder Mefo)?


Funzt super eine gute Alternative zum Pilken oder Naturköderfischen.#6
Andreas


----------



## madlog (16. April 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Welche Köder sollte man zum Schleppen wählen?


----------



## freibadwirt (16. April 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Ich nehm Deep tail Dancer und  Apex .
Andreas


----------



## Emmi (19. April 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hallo
Hatten 4 Ausfahrten mit dem Kutter Medikus gebucht, an der Hafenausfahrt Mommark fuhr der Kutter sich auf der Sandbank fest. (Ablandiger Wind 0,5m Wasser fehlt). Nach mehreren Versuchen gab der Kapitän auf, keine Ausfahrten diese Woche, Angelboot erst am Freitag und Samstag gebucht, Als Alternative ab zum Angelteich Om Egen Mølle. Habe am Sonntag 11 Lachsforellen 9,85 kg und heute 5 St. 4,2 kg gefangen.


Auf dem Foto sind nur 10, die letzte biss später.
Norbert


----------



## bombe220488 (19. April 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Wo finde ich Infos zu diesem Kutter in Mommark?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (19. April 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Die MS Medicus ist nur ein paar Wochen da und geht dann wieder zurück nach Middelfart.
Wir bekommen in Mommark einen anderen Kutter der dort Touren machen wird. 
Buchung und Info läuft dann über mich.
Webseite usw ist im Aufbau.

Lg


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. April 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Die MS Medicus ist nur ein paar Wochen da und geht dann wieder zurück nach Middelfart.
> Wir bekommen in Mommark einen anderen Kutter der dort Touren machen wird.
> Buchung und Info läuft dann über mich.
> Webseite usw ist im Aufbau.
> ...



Viel wichtiger sind die Boote in Sonderborg ;-)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (19. April 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

8 Stk werden nächste Woche geliefert.
Dann wird alles fertig gemacht, Motoren montiert usw.
Ich denke im Sommer geht es los mit der Vermietung der offenen Boote in Sønderborg.


----------



## MWK (20. April 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Also die Medicus liegt wohl auch noch im Mai in Mommark. Wir machen in der 2. Mai Woche eine Tour mit...

Wir wollten eigentlich mit Morten raus, aber ich hab zu spät angerufen und wir sind zu 10 Mann. Der nette Morten hat uns aber dann diese Alternative empfohlen.

Kontaktdaten vom Kapitän Jürgen Lück hab ich, falls einer Interesse hat kann ich die gerne per PN versenden. Weiß nicht ob ich die hier posten sollte/ darf.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (20. April 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Glaube Jørgen liegt bis Juni in Mommark.
Poste doch mal den Kontakt hier dann können sich die Leute direkt bei ihm melden.Glaube er hat noch paar freie Termine.

Lg


----------



## Emmi (21. April 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hallo
Am Dienstabend klopfte der Hafenmeister Carsten an die Tür und sagte die MS Medikus würde am Mittwoch wieder starten. Um 8 Uhr ging es bei Windstärke 4 -5 hinaus auf den Belt. Nach 3 Stopps ohne Fisch erreichten wir die Südspitze von Als. Hier dümpelte der Kutter 4 Stunden im Umkreis von ca. 1 km um die Kardinaltonne Ost. Ein Dorsch ca. 50cm und 6 kleine Plattfische waren die Ausbeute aller 14 Angler. Danach ging es in Richtung Hafen und beim zweiten Stopp, ca. 0,5 km vor dem Hafen, fragte der Kapitän den Chef der 10 köpfigen Reisegruppe aus Bayern, ob er zurück in den Hafen fahren könnte. Morgen würde er eine Stunde länger auf See bleiben, die 4 anderen Angler fragte er nicht. Die bayrische Gruppe entschied am Donnerstag nicht mehr mitzufahren und somit gab nächten Tage keine Ausfahrt.

Beim Hafenmester Carsten, der sehr freundlich, immer hilfsbereit und zuvorkommet ist, bekamen wir Donnerstag ein Boot mit dem wir Plattfische vor der Küste fingen.

 ;+ Heinz-Jürgen und Norbert #c


----------



## Zed (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Moin,
Kurzer Zwischenbericht aus Mommark.......
Ich würde mal sagen, dass die Dorsche endlich mal aus ihren Versteck kommen könnten. Hier geht so gut wie gar nichts.
Wir mussten tief in die Trickkiste  greifen, um  4 wirklich gute Dorsche zu überlisten zu können und das in 2,5 Tagen.#c
Unfassbar, ich kenne es wahrhaftig anders hier....

Mal schauen was die restlichen Tage noch so bringen

Gruß aus Mommark


----------



## Hamburger5 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Moin,
 wie siehts die Ecke eigentlich generell mit Hornhecht aus?
 Sind sie schon da? Kommen sie noch? Kommen überhaupt welche? Wenn sie kommen, wie lange bleiben sie?
 Fragen über Fragen.....
 Wäre über jegliche Info dankbar.


----------



## Imprezaner (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hi zed,

Habt ihr die dorsche in der Brandung oder vom Boot aus gefangen? 
Wenn in der Brandung, wo habt ihr geangelt? Ich bin gerade auf dem weg nach als und über Tipps dankbar.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Die Dorsche wollen uns dies Jahr etwas ärgern. Auf meinen Booten werden hier und dort ein paar Dorsche gefangen. Das Wetter muss dann auch passen um an die Stellen zu kommen. Alles im allen bleibt es noch sehr schwer die Dorsche zu finden. Aber auch vor LL und die Kutter von Laboe fangen bescheiden. Die Hornhechte müssten nun auch langsam mit den steigenden Temparaturen und der Sonne kommen.

Lg


----------



## Imprezaner (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hi Matze,

Ich hab gerade das Ferienhaus in mommark bezogen. 
Wie sieht es mit plattfisch aus? Auch bescheiden? Heringe sind wahrscheinlich auch keine da. 
Ich fahr mal schnell das nötigste einkaufen und dann werde ich das brandungs zeug fertig machen und mal versuchen ein paar Platte zu fangen. 
Eben war ich noch bei DS Angelsport und der Tenor bezüglich Dorsch und meerforelle war dort ähnlich. So gut wie nichts zu holen. Aber seelachse werden gefangen. 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Plattfisch geht sehr gut


----------



## bombe220488 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Verstehe immernoch nicht warum es in diesem Gebiet so extrem schlecht läuft.
Fangen denn die Fischer gut Dorsch?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Überall, auch vor Langeland, vom Kutter z.b. Blauort läuft es schlecht. Das ist die Natur, jeder Tag jedes Jahr ist anders.
Geduld haben, mehr kann man nicht tun.


----------



## bombe220488 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Also überall würde ich nicht sagen.
Fehmarn, Großenbrode, Kühlungsborn um mal einige Gebiete zu nennen in denen wirklich gut gefangen wird, vorallem auch große Dorsche für diese Gebiete.

Natürlich ist jeder Tag anders und 3 Wochen Geduld habe ich noch. Ich versuche das ganze einfach nur logisch zu begründen bzw zu verstehen.
Ich drücke die Daumen das es bald wieder losgeht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Das kann wohl niemand begründen oder verstehen. Das ist die Natur und da kann man nix dran ändern. Wenn es da drüben schon besser läuft ist es vllt nur ne Frage der Zeit das es hierlos geht.


----------



## Zed (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*



Imprezaner schrieb:


> Hi zed,
> 
> Habt ihr die dorsche in der Brandung oder vom Boot aus gefangen?
> Wenn in der Brandung, wo habt ihr geangelt? Ich bin gerade auf dem weg nach als und über Tipps dankbar.
> ...



Wir sind mit dem Boot unterwegs, unser Tag heute brachte viele kleine Dorsche und nur ein guten.


----------



## Zed (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*



Imprezaner schrieb:


> Hi Matze,
> 
> Ich hab gerade das Ferienhaus in mommark bezogen.
> Wie sieht es mit plattfisch aus? Auch bescheiden? Heringe sind wahrscheinlich auch keine da.
> ...



Auf Plattfisch haben wir es nicht probiert.
Heringe sind viele da, Seelachse und Hornhecht wäre ein schöner Beifang, aber auch diese haben wir hier nicht angetroffen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Das kann wohl niemand begründen oder verstehen. Das ist die Natur und da kann man nix dran ändern. Wenn es da drüben schon besser läuft ist es vllt nur ne Frage der Zeit das es hierlos geht.



Ja, das glaube ich auch. Ich vermute es liegt an der Wassertemperatur! Fehmarn hat knapp 2°C mehr. Langeland/ Als soll am Wochenende auch die 10°C Marke knacken. Dann geht es los #6


----------



## Imprezaner (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Plattfisch geht wirklich gut. Ein Wurf eine Platte. 
Ich werde gleich mal mein Glück in sonderborg versuchen und euch auf dem laufenden halten. 
Alle Angler, mit denen ich gesprochen habe, sagten dass sie nur platte fangen. Einer hat vom Boot aus hornhechte gefangen. Aber das war es. 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hej Daniel,
 fischt Du vom Boot oder vom Strand?
 Ich bin über Pfingsten auch oben zum Platten sammeln 

 BG
 Carsten


----------



## Imprezaner (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Ich Fische vom Strand aus. 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Blueeyes37 (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Wie sieht es denn momentan in Mommark aus, wird besser Dorsch gefangen? Weiß jemand wie die Wassertemperatur ist?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Wasser ca 7-8 Grad. Auf meinen Booten wurden diese Woche Dorsche gefangen. Nicht viele aber gute Grössen. Es bleibt aber noch ungewohnt schwer auf Dorsch. Plattfisch geht sehr gut.
Lg


----------



## Blueeyes37 (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Na hoffen wir mal das es in 8 Wochen besser aussieht wenn wir kommen


----------



## werderhb1 (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Moin - gibt es Stellen für Platte die man zu Fuss auch erreichen kann wenn man nicht mehr so fit ist (Mommark Hafenmole) ? Was für ein Geschirr (Bleigewichte) ist Notwendig ? Köderbeschaffung ? Wünsche allen frohe Pfingsten und straffe Leinen !


----------



## werderhb1 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

...........keiner eine Meinung ?? Schade !#:


----------



## Fehmi (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

... sorry:
nicht nur auf der Mole ist das Angeln möglich. Habe letztes WE mindestens 10 Ruten direkt am Strand gesehen; weiß allerdings nicht, ob da was gefangen wurde. Außerdem muss man sich bei hoffentlich steigenden Temperaturen mit den Badegästen arrangieren.
Viel besucht ist der Strand direkt hinter dem Kägnes-Damm; Parkplatz fürs Auto ist dort auch vorhanden.
Gut gefangen wird von den Hafenmolen in Fynshavn; ein kurzes Stück hinter dem Schild "Angeln verboten". Wer sich`s traut ...
Wattwurm-Beschaffung ist mit Muskelkraft an vielen Stellen möglich (Plümpern); auch hier sollte man auf die Badenden Rücksicht nehmen . Wer zur Selbstversorgung keine Lust hat, kann ja mal bei Matze (Mommark-Charterboot) anfragen.

Grüße von der dänischen Grenze.
Frank


----------



## -iguana (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hallo Fehmi,

 hast du da zufällig nen Kontakt wegen der Wattwürmer, email oder Tel?

 Wir sind in ner Woche in Fynshav und wollen wegen der Berichte eher auf Platte gehen. Denek nicht dass da noch ne Trendwende einsetzt die nächsten Wochen

 Hatten letztes Jahr Seeringelwürmer bei Egen Molle bekommen, war aber recht Kostenintensiv...

 Wollen jetzt einfach mal die Möglichkeiten durchgehen und dann schaun wo wir betellen.

 Danke schon mal!


----------



## Fehmi (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Alle Kontakt-Daten unter 
www.mommark-charterboot.dk zu finden.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## werderhb1 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Vielen Dank Fehmi !


----------



## MWK (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Moin Als-Fans,
wir waren genau vor einer Woche mit der Medicus mit 9 Mann von Mommark aus unterwegs. Wegen der ausbleibenden Dorschfänge schlug der Kapitän vor direkt auf Platte zu gehen und dafür auch dir Würmer zu besorgen.Wir fanden den Vorschlag gut, baten allerdings darum im Fall eines ausreichenden Plattenfangs und ggf. noch Zeit auf der Uhr doch nochmal auf Dorsch zu testen.
Und so kam es dann auch. Bei bestem Wetter haben wir zunächst einige Platten vor Fynshav gefangen (Dort standen auch einige Platten-Netze), nach dem wir ausreichend fette Platten aus dem Kindergarten aussortiert hatten und das Abendessen für jeden gesichert war steuerten wir ein kleines Wrack an. Dort angekommen ladeten prompt bei 2 Driften 3 Dorsche auf den Planken - das machte nicht nur uns sondern auch dem Kapitän Mut. Also entschied er noch Richtung Gammel Poel zu fahren... dort klaperten wir 3-4 Spots ohne Erfolg ab. Danach haben wir die letzen Driften vor Lysabild gemacht, wo wir (wohl eher zufällig) noch einen richtig ordentlichen Tangdorsch von ca. 3 kg fingen.
Ich kann also alle Berichte von der zähen Dorschfischerei und der sehr guten Plattenfischerei bestätigen. Wir hatten in jedem Fall einen tollen Tag auf See, haben richtig Farbe getankt und Abends ein fantastisches Fischessen genossen.
Nächstes Wochenende greifen wir nochmal mit unserem eigenen Boot an, danach kann ich hoffentlich mehr von Dorschen berichten...
LG,
Markus


----------



## Hamburger5 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hmm, schwierig, schwierig......

 Jetzt sollte es dann doch mal so langsam losgehen mit den lieben Dorschen.

 Wir sind ab Samstag oben und ich sehe uns vor einem Anglerspagat....

 Vom Kutter Platten angeln? Eigentlich ein NoGo...

 Leider aber sieht es so aus, dass wir nichtmal die Chance bekommen, ein paar nette Köhler an den Haken zu bekommen. Wie es ausschaut, müssen wir ja die Dorsche suchen, dies ist in meinen Augen am besten mit Gummifisch, weit weg von Bord möglich. Das bedeutet aber auch, keine Pilker mit nem Köhler- oder Heringsvorfach dran. 
 Schwierig, schwierig....

 Dorsche werden wir schon den ein oder anderen finden, nur schade um den Beifang.

 Wie sieht es denn im mom mit Hornhechten und Heringen aus?
 So ein Heringsschwarm lockert nen zähen Kuttertag doch schnell mal auf und um die Hornis würde ich mich gerne vom Strand kümmern, wenn welche da sind.


----------



## Roger Rabbit (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Lt. Aussage eines Bekannten sollen viele und vor allen Dingen auch extrem große Hornhechte da sein. Er meinte solch große Hornhechte hätte er noch nie gefangen.
 Bin selbst vom 16.07. bis 30.07. wieder im kleinen Belt. Werden wohl gegenüber den letzten Jahren gewaltige Abstriche, was den Dorsch angeht, machen müssen.

 Gruß an alle und lasst noch ein paar drinn


----------



## bombe220488 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Ich hoffe es gibt noch ein paar aktuelle Berichte, das Wetter war ja gut die letzten Tage. 

Bin ab Samstag auf Als


----------



## Ørret (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Das mit den hornis kann ich bestätigen, habe mir grad ein paar abgeholt. Fische allerdings nur vom Ufer aus! Werde heute Abend in der Dämmerung nochmal losziehen ,hoffe dann geht auch mal was mit Mefo oder Dorsch.

Petri vom Voigt Strand #h


----------



## Griewer (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hey
Ich fahre Ende August erste mal nach Dänemark und erste mal ans Meer zum angeln.
Habe eine Ferienwohnung mit kleinem Boot am Alsfjord.
Köder/Gewichte habe ich mich schon eingelesen.
Unser Boot wird leider kein Echolot haben.
Gibt es irgendwelche Grundregeln wie wir trotzdem an Fisch kommen?
Sind zu Zweit und Absolute Pilkangel neulinge.


----------



## Nilemann11 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Das sind die Perfekten Vorrausetzungen um einen großen Fisch zu Fangen ( Blindes Huhn .....|rolleyes).

Echolot könntest du dir evtl. ausleihen zb. http://www.echolotverleih.de/

Bin selber ab dem 25.06 für 14 Tage das erste mal auf Als.  
vom 03.07-08.07 hab ich mir Mommark Charterboot ne kleine Avor gemietet.
Ich lass mich überraschen, kann ja eigentlich nur besser werden.


----------



## GraFrede (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

wird es aber leider nicht.
Mit Glück erst im späten Spätherbst. Ist leider so. Aber Seelachse könnt Ihr fangen. Plattfische sind auch gut im Bestand. Die Hornhechte sind auch in riesigen Mengen da.


----------



## Axtwerfer (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Ne kleine Avor


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

...ihr habt die Arvor 215AS, eines unserer großen Dieselboote#6

Aktuell zu den Fängen:

Die Dorschfänge sind in dieser Saison sehr überschaubar um es milde auszudrücken. Eine Erklärung dafür haben auch wir vor Ort hier nicht. Auch vor Langeland und in der Kieler Bucht werden schlechte Dorschfänge gemeldet. Trotzdem haben unsere Kunden hin und wieder einige, wenn auch sehr wenige Dorsche fangen können. Gefangen wurde nur mit extrem leichtem Geschirr, Spinnruten, 10er/12er Geflochtene Schnur, Jigköpfe 30-50gr, Gummifische 8-10cm. Der Gummifisch wird dabei ganz langsam über Grund geführt mit kleinen zupfern (oder Faullenzer Methode). Pilkangler mit diversen Beifängern usw haben keine Chance zzt.
Die Leute die keinen Dorsch gefangen haben sich dann auf Plattfisch konzentriert mit Erfolg. Denn die Plattfisch Bestände sind vor Mommark und an der Südspitze Als sehr sehr gut. Da lief es am besten mit Nachläufer Systemen und aktiv mit Buttlöffeln.

Spekulationen um irgendwelche schlauen Theorien warum der Dorsch nicht wie gewohnt da ist sind total überflüssig und führt zu nix. 
Die Natur gibt und die Natur nimmt, und dieses Jahr nimmt sie. Und das ist auch gut so.

Lg aus Mommark


----------



## Nilemann11 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

@ Matze |director:

dann sprech mal bitte mit dem Touristenbüro das die mal ein par Dorsche aussetzen.

Gruß Markus


----------



## bombe220488 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Das diskutieren über den Dorschbestand finde ich nicht überflüssig und ich finde ein Forum ist perfekt um sich auszutauschen.

Man muss halt nicht alles glauben. Mich persönlich interessiert es schon sehr was mit dem Dorsch los ist, ich kann damit leben mal leer auszugehen und doch frage ich mich warum westlich Fehmarns so wenig Dorsch vorhanden ist.


Hornhecht geht aktuell auch sehr gut, auch richtig dicke Weibchen die noch voll Rogen sind.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Tja...werkwürdig ist es alles. Auch weil es mehrere Gebiete betrifft. Es muss iwas geben was den Dorschen nicht passt zzt. ständiger wetterwechsel, jeden tag andere windrichtung, ständig hoher luftdruck usw....
Wer weiss das schon...wird schon iwann wieder besser werden

Donnerstag und Freitag werde ich endlich selber mal wieder mit der neuen Frukke raus und auf suche gehen....#h

Lg


----------



## Nilemann11 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Da wollen wir aber was sehen, wenn du mit deinen Röntgengerät 
den Meeresboden absucht. :a

Spaß beiseite, hoffentlich geht was #6
Ich bekomme schon so langsam Bauchschmerzen, hab meinen beiden Jungs 9 und 12 Jahre ein par schöne Dorsche versprochen.

Gruß Markus


----------



## ManniS (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Sowas wie dieses Jahr kommt alle paar Jahre mal vor. Ich kann mich noch erinnern als wir nach Massenfängen in den Jahren 2006 und 2007 im Jahr 2008 fast völlig leer ausgingen. Die Erklärung unseres Vermieters Hans, bei dem wir viele Jahre auf Aeroe zu Gast waren: "Nach 7 fetten Jahren, kommt ein mageres Jahr. Ist so, und lässt sich nicht ändern."


----------



## pawofischfinder (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hallo Manni,
 und alle Dorschangler
 ich schreibe hier selten, da ich nur von Aerö fische,
 aber ist ja nicht weit.
 Das mit den fetten und mageren Jahren kann ich nicht so 
 bestätigen. Es gab natürlich Jahre, in denen es nicht so gut lief. Aber wir fingen trotzdem Fische, wenn sie auch klein/untermaßig waren.
 Dieses Jahr haben wir (eine Woche mit meiner Tochter, zwei
 Wochen mit meiner Frau, bei sieben Ausfahrten a' 3 Stunden
 14 Dorsche gefangen. Allerdings, was noch nie vorgekommen ist, alle Dorsche zwischen 62 und 75 cm. Kein Kleiner bzw. Untermaßiger dabei.

 Petri Heil an Alle, die noch fahren dürfen.
 ,


----------



## buttweisser (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*



matze2004 schrieb:


> ...ihr habt die Arvor 215AS, eines unserer großen Dieselboote#6
> 
> Aktuell zu den Fängen:
> 
> ...



Ich kann nur sagen "Daumen hoch" für Eure Ehrlichkeit und der sachlichen Meinung zur aktuellen Situation, gerade als Vermieter. 

Ich fahre seit Jahren nach LL und lese und schreibe deswegen manchmal im Langeland-Gelaber. Da gibts einen, der muß Provision von bestimmten Vermietern aus Spodsbjerg bekommen. Der Onkel kann einfach nicht zugeben, dass es zurzeit schlecht läuft. 

Deswegen für die Mommarker 5 Sterne in Sachen Kundeninfo.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Danke#6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*



ManniS schrieb:


> Sowas wie dieses Jahr kommt alle paar Jahre mal vor. Ich kann mich noch erinnern als wir nach Massenfängen in den Jahren 2006 und 2007 im Jahr 2008 fast völlig leer ausgingen. Die Erklärung unseres Vermieters Hans, bei dem wir viele Jahre auf Aeroe zu Gast waren: "Nach 7 fetten Jahren, kommt ein mageres Jahr. Ist so, und lässt sich nicht ändern."



Ich kann mich aber - gerade rund um Langeland - auch an andere Beispiele entsinnen. Früher waren die Dorschfänge auch im Norden von LL super- heute geht da nicht mehr viel. Ursache laut allen Anglern, Experten und Einheimischen: Der Bau der Beltbrücke und dadurch entstandene Strömungsänderungen. Heute ist der Dorsch anscheinend auch an anderen Stellen ziemlich verschwunden und keiner kennt die Ursache dafür. Die Frage ist, ob es im Norden von LL wirklich der Bau der Brücke war oder es andere, unbekannte Gründe gibt, die jetzt auch für Spodsbjerg, Bagenkop Aero und Als gelten und den Dorsch verschwinden lassen? Ich hoffe nicht...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Auf der Blauort heute auch so gut wie kein Dorsch. Also ich glaube das hat damit nix zu tun. Es muss iwas geben zzt. was den Dorschen nicht gefällt. Die schlechten Fänge sind in sehr vielen Bereichen der Ostsee, nicht nur im Dänischen Gewässer. Es ist wirklich seltsam...Salzgehalt gut, Sauerstoff gut....tja...#d


----------



## angler1996 (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

vielleicht hat der gesamt auf der Fläche gestiegene Salzgehalt zu einer flächenmäßig weiteren Verteilung des eh nicht riesigen Bestandes geführt.

 Dass ein paar Brückenpfeiler Meeresströmungen grundlegend verändern halte ich für Quatsch, sorry


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Also zu salzig...;+|kopfkrat


----------



## angler1996 (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

nö:q mußt es ja nicht trinken#h


----------



## bombe220488 (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Muss auch Komplimente aussprechen für beide Vermieter auf Als, bisher wurde Klartext gesprochen. Super!!

Warst du draußen Matze?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Ja 2 Dorsche 1 Seelachs...und dann drehte der Ostwind wieder auf #d....selbstverständlich habe ich die Fische wieder zurückgesetzt. Sollte auch mal jeder drüber nachdenken der jetzt das Glück hat einen der wenigen Dorsche zu fangen oder nur 1-2 für die Küche mitzunehmen anstatt sich mit einen haufen Filet zu präsentrieren.
C&R wird in DK übrigens gerne gesehen.
Wünsche allen ein schönes WE #h


----------



## buttweisser (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Petri, ist doch besser wie gar nix. C&R sollte für jeden möglich sein. Ich habe schon Angler getroffen, von denen man ungläubig angeschaut wird, wenn man einen 40er Dorsch zurücksetzt. Kann ich nicht verstehen, es gibt halt solche und solche Angler. Aber ich will nicht schon wieder darüber ne Diskussion auslösen, war nur ne Randbemerkung.

Ja, es ist schon komisch,was zurzeit so mit den Dorschen los ist. Letztes Jahr noch Superfänge und nun wie abgeschnitten. Selbst die Kleinen fehlen scheinbar. Weiter im Osten soll es besser sein, aber genau kann ich das auch nicht sagen. Ich fahre in 4 Wochen zum Familienurlaub in die Nähe von Rerik und will da auch 1 oder 2 mal aufs Wasser. Werde danach mal ne kurze Info geben.#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Gabs im kleinen Belt immer wieder mal, dass Dorsche so schlecht gebissen haben, kenne das auch von früher. 
Dorsche waren dann eigentlich nur in Morgen- oder Abenddämmerung im Flachwasser (um 5m, teilweise drunter) mit feinsten Montagen (eher Zander/Barschangeln) mit leichten Köpfen (20 Gramm im Flachen sind mehr als genug) und kleinen Ködern (Gufis um 8 cm oder normale Twister) und die eher flach über den Boden gezogen als gejiggt. 

Die waren dann immer vollgefressen bis oben hin mit Krabben/Krebsen..

So hatten wir damals auch pro Mann immer unser 15 - 20 Dorsche bekommen, während es bei anderen, die tagsüber unterwegs waren, so mau wie jetzt auch lief..

Ob das mit meinen Erfahrungen von damals auf die Situation von heute übertragbar ist, wage ich aber nicht zu beurteilen.


----------



## derporto (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Meine Theorie ist, dass sich die Trupps und Schwärme durch die massiven Winterstürme und den ebenso massiven Einstrom von Nordsee-Wasser weiträumig verdriftet haben und teilweise gesprengt sind. Die Umweltbedingungen in der Ostsee dürften aktuell (im Gegensatz zu vielen Jahren vorher in denen die Bedingungen wesentlich schlechter waren aber trotzdem mehr gefangen wurde) klar vorteilhafter sein insbesondere für salz- und sauerstoffliebende Arten wie den Dorsch. 

Um die Bestände gibt es ja ein ziemliches Hickhack. Prinzipiell wurden die Bestände in den letzten Jahren nicht auf Höchstertrag befischt, die Empfehlungen wurden weitgehend umgesetzt und die Überwachung der Fangquoten und des Rückwurfs weiter verstärkt (korrigiert mich falls ich falsch liege) Ein Indikator für die gottseidank endlich besser werdende Arbeit in diesem Bereich sind die stark gestiegenenen Buttbestände. Aktuell existiert z.B. soviel Laicher-Biomasse der Scholle wie zuletzt in den 60er und 70er Jahren. Und wir Angler merken das auch. Traumstunden auf Platte sowohl vom Boot als auch von Seebrücken und Stränden nehmen zu. Die Seezunge ist wieder auf dem Vormarsch und wird z.B. in NL wieder in guten Stückzahlen von den Stränden und Molen gefangen - Vor noch 5 Jahren fast aussichtslos. 

Vllt. haben wir hier ja einen Experten an Bo(a)rd, der genauere Einschätzungen zusteuern kann.


----------



## buttweisser (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

@Thomas9904

In Langeland kenn ich paar Stellen, wo das mit kleinen Köder in den Morgen-u. Abendstunden fast immer zu 100% funktioniert hat. Nur dieses Frühjahr (Ende März) ging selbst da nichts, obwohl es eine gute Zeit dafür war.

@derporto

An der Logik mit der Abwanderung mit dem salzigen Wasser Richtung Osten könnte auch was dran sein. Ich habe gerad mal bei MarineTraffic nachgeschaut. Viele Fischereifahrzeuge sind in der Danziger Bucht und nördlich davon in der offenen Ostsee anzutreffen. Ob die nun alle auf Dorsch aus sind, weiß ich natürlich nicht.


----------



## derporto (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*



buttweisser schrieb:


> @Thomas9904
> 
> @derporto
> 
> An der Logik mit der Abwanderung mit dem salzigen Wasser Richtung Osten könnte auch was dran sein. Ich habe gerad mal bei MarineTraffic nachgeschaut. Viele Fischereifahrzeuge sind in der Danziger Bucht und nördlich davon in der offenen Ostsee anzutreffen. Ob die nun alle auf Dorsch aus sind, weiß ich natürlich nicht.



Das habe ich auch schon beobachtet Buttweiser. Zielfisch kann dort eigtl. nur der Dorsch sein. Die Plattenbestände nehmen traditionell ab Bereich Danziger Bucht ostwärts stark ab.


----------



## angler1996 (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*



derporto schrieb:


> Meine Theorie ist, dass sich die Trupps und Schwärme durch die massiven Winterstürme und den ebenso massiven Einstrom von Nordsee-Wasser weiträumig verdriftet haben und teilweise gesprengt sind. Die Umweltbedingungen in der Ostsee dürften aktuell (im Gegensatz zu vielen Jahren vorher in denen die Bedingungen wesentlich schlechter waren aber trotzdem mehr gefangen wurde) klar vorteilhafter sein insbesondere für salz- und sauerstoffliebende Arten wie den Dorsch.
> 
> Um die Bestände gibt es ja ein ziemliches Hickhack. Prinzipiell wurden die Bestände in den letzten Jahren nicht auf Höchstertrag befischt, die Empfehlungen wurden weitgehend umgesetzt und die Überwachung der Fangquoten und des Rückwurfs weiter verstärkt (korrigiert mich falls ich falsch liege) Ein Indikator für die gottseidank endlich besser werdende Arbeit in diesem Bereich sind die stark gestiegenenen Buttbestände. Aktuell existiert z.B. soviel Laicher-Biomasse der Scholle wie zuletzt in den 60er und 70er Jahren. Und wir Angler merken das auch. Traumstunden auf Platte sowohl vom Boot als auch von Seebrücken und Stränden nehmen zu. Die Seezunge ist wieder auf dem Vormarsch und wird z.B. in NL wieder in guten Stückzahlen von den Stränden und Molen gefangen - Vor noch 5 Jahren fast aussichtslos.
> 
> Vllt. haben wir hier ja einen Experten an Bo(a)rd, der genauere Einschätzungen zusteuern kann.


 
 Sehr schön , das meinte ich mit meiner Bemerkung zum Salzgehalt#h
 Gruß A.


----------



## Fehmi (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

@buttweiser:
viel Spaß in Rerik; ein Angelkollege berichtete mir von seinen sensationellen Fängen von Kühlungsborn aus. Stückzahl und Größe stimmte - wie wir es eigentlich vom kleinen Belt gewöhnt sind; aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt ...

Gruß von der dänischen Grenze.
Frank


----------



## buttweisser (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Vielen Dank. Wie schon geschrieben, ich melde mich mal von dort, auch wenn es mit angeln rund um Mommark nichts zu tun hat.

Viel Grüße nach Tarp


----------



## großdorsch 1 (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

ich hatte letzte woche vor fehmarn 4h topergebnisse mit nem freund zusammen. hatten alle nur auf minimal gezupfte pilker und auf wattwurm gebissen. alle anderen um uns wo sehr starke pilkbewegungen machten und garkeine naturköder dabei hatten gingen fast leer aus. fast alle dorsche waren bis zum platzen mit krabben vollgefressen. einige wenige waren mit grundeln vollgestopft. als es mit pilker schwerer wurde ging es mit wattwurm noch ne stunde im 5 minuten takt weiter bevor dann die drift komplett verschwand. waren auch das erste boot auf dem platz,viele kamen erst als es schon schwerer wurde.
und wenn ich gesehen habe was die fischer anlandeten,dann ist es kaum verständlich das bei uns anglern kaum was geht. waren einige fischer im hafen wo die kisten voll waren und auch viele 70-80 er dorsche dabei.


----------



## volte1 (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hy!
War wer dieses Wochenende auf Dorsch angeln? 
Ging was oder ist immer noch Flaute! ?
 Lg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Es werden immer noch nur einzelne Dorsche gefangen. Es ist immer noch sehr schwer Dorsche zu finden. Einige wenige konnte ich in dieser Woche fangen, alle habe ich wieder zurückgesetzt....
Köder...Gummifisch orangebraun

Was sehr gut geht ist das fischen auf dicke Schollen, denn die sind wirklich in guten Größen zu fangen.

Lg


----------



## uwe Leu (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hallo,
das hört sich doch gut an denn Scholle gebraten ist doch lecker, ich hätte Lust mit meinem Boot zu kommen, meine Frage ist die Slippe neu gemacht?
Gib mal bitte Bescheid.
Gruß Uwe.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Die Slippe wird renoviert, der Auftag wurde vergeben aber es wurde noch nicht begonnen mit der Arbeit


----------



## buttweisser (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Die Slippe wird renoviert, der Auftag wurde vergeben aber es wurde noch nicht begonnen mit der Arbeit



Richtig, es gibt ja schließlich auch noch andere Fischarten in der Ostsee, nicht nur Dorsch.

Das Thema Plattfisch, speziell Scholle/Steinbutt beschäftigt mich schon länger. Versucht mal ne Scholle Ü50 zu fangen. Ist mit Sicherheit nicht einfach.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Diese Saison ist der Dorsch der Fisch der 1000 Würfe....schwer erarbeitet heute dieser Kollege.....


----------



## angler1996 (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

na dann Petri!


----------



## Nilemann11 (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

#6 Glückwunsch

so wie es auf dem Bild aussieht, scheint er für die größe ein wenig abgemagert zu sein.


----------



## fischerheinrich (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hallo,

von mir auch ein kurzer Bericht zu unserem Kurztrip.
Vom 18 bis 20sten Juni waren wir, 3 Mann, 3 Tage in Mommark, um eigentlich den Dorschen nachzustellen. Uns war schon klar, dass es mit den Dorschen ehr schwer werden würde.
Und so haben denn auch nur zwei Dorsche den Weg in unser Boot (die supergeile Avor 215AS|supergri) gefunden. Und auch diese dürfen noch ein wenig weiter wachsen.
Allerdings hatten wir uns über Matze rechtzeitig und ausreichend mit Würmern eingedeckt und von Deutschland aus auch noch Garnelen mitgenommen.
Und so fingen wir dann in den drei Tagen mehr als 100 Platte, geschätzt 60 haben wir mitgenommen, überwiegend schöne Schollen. Gefangen haben wir die Größeren rechts aus dem Hafen raus zw. 8 und 12m.
Interessant war, dass an einem von den drei Tagen die Garnelen deutlich besser fingen als die Ringler. Vor allem die größeren Schollen.
Im großen und ganzen war es ein schöner Kurztrip, der hoffentlich nochmal wiederholt wird.
Besonders loben kann ich unseren Bootsvermieter #h, der aus meiner Sicht ehrliche Infos gibt und man sich eben anschließend auch drauf einstellen kann. Und das Boot, die Avor, habe ich ja schon erwähnt. Trotz bis zu 5 Bft konnten wir entspannt angeln, da gebe ich für so ein paar Tage gerne ein paar Taler mehr aus. Viele GPS-Daten mit Fangplätzen sind schon eingespeichert und die Boote werden fast jeden Tag von ihm nachgetankt. Wie gesagt, Würmer gibt es auch auf Vorbestellung, da sollten sich andere mal ne Scheibe abschneiden.
Jetzt sollten noch die Dorsche schnell wieder kommen...

Grüße


----------



## onkelmichi (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hallo an alle,
kann mich meinem Vorredner nur anschliessen. War ab dem 18.06. für eine Woche in Mommark auf Dorschsuche. Leider ohne Erfolg. Boot von Matze, sein Service und die Ausbeute an Platten dafür umso besser. Hat mir so gut gefallen, dass ich übermorgen nochmal für eine Woche hochfahre. Da ich dann gezielt auf Platte gehen möchte werden diesmal wohl die Dorsche kommen ;-) LG


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Vielen Dank für die netten Worte #h


----------



## werderhb1 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Gibt es gar nix neues aus Mommark und umzu ......?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Doch...heute...
Heute war endlich mal wenig Wind am Kleinen Belt und ich konnte einen halben Tag mal auf Dorschsuche gehen. Die Dorsche stehen, wie bereits die ganze Saison, sehr verstreut in versch. Tiefen. Einige wenige konnte ich erwischen. Es macht durchaus Sinn es bei ruhigen Wetter (um wirklich alle Spots zu erreichen) weiterhin auf Dorsch zu probieren. Bleibt das ohne Erfolg kann man sich prima mit Plattfischen eindecken, die Buttbestände hier vor Mommark sind weiterhin mit die besten in Dänemark.

Lg


----------



## werderhb1 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Na Prima .......... Platte sind ja wirklich reichlich vor Ort. Ich brauch nicht zwingend Dorsch ......... Schöne Bilder !


----------



## bernie (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hi Matze,

der auf Bild 2 brüllt Dir aber ganz schön in`s Ohr!!! 

Cooles Photo :m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Ja er sagte was von ich liebe dich oder so...


----------



## angelnrolfman (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Ja er sagte was von ich liebe dich oder so...



#6.........

(Matze, werde am WE mal versuchen beim Yupii rumzufahren und da "was" anprobieren, dann melde ich mich bei dir )


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

ok...passt schon:vik:

bestellen bitte im Shop dann, LG


----------



## angelnrolfman (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*



matze2004 schrieb:


> ok...passt schon:vik:
> 
> bestellen bitte im Shop dann, LG



Moin Moin, so machen wir das#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Ding Dong..#6


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Moin Matze,
 schöner Fisch, da ich nun Echolot unerfahren bin mal ne Frage; die Sicheln in Grundnähe sind Fischechos ?
 BG
 Carsten


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Ja da siehst du ein Wrack und Fischsicheln oder drauf, im rechten Bildbreich sieht man sogar meinen Gummifisch den ich da über das Wrack zupfe.

Lg


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

danke, da muss ich nicht doof sterben


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (6. August 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Auch Wracks anzufahren (wenn man sie denn kennt) kann im Sommer den ein oder anderen guten Dorsch bringen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Letzte Woche war ich mal wieder einen halben Tag los auf Dorsch suche. Weiterhin bleibt es sehr schwer die kleinen Spots mit Dorschen zu finden, konnte jedoch was finden was für eine Mahlzeit reicht. Positiv melden möchte ich das ich endlich mal wieder Trupps von kleinen Dorschen finden konnte, das ist doch aufgrund der letzten Meldungen rund um den Dorschbestand der gesamten Ostsee positiv zu sehen. Und JA bevor einer meckert, der kleine Dorsch auf den Bild wurde wieder zurück gesetzt...logisch.

Lg


----------



## MWK (23. August 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Petri Matze!
Vor allem zu dem / den Lütten.
Cheers,
Markus


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (27. August 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Heute bei Traumwetter einen Kurztrip mit der Chefin gemacht und noch ein schönes Exemplar erwischt. ABER es bleibt weiterhin schwer die Dorsche zu finden und dann zu fangen, wenn aber dann sind es schöne Fische.

Der Dorsch schwimmt natürlich wieder....

Lg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (1. September 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hej,gestern war ich ein wenig Faulenzern auf Dorsch und dann kam mir doch was dazwischen. Ein seltener Gast nahm sich mein Gummifisch in 19m tiefe. Ein Leng lag dann plötzlich im Kescher.#6...Ein paar wenige Dorsche hatte ich auch vor der Insel Aero. UND es waren wieder einige kleine Dorsch unterwegs, das ist doch wirklich ein gutes Zeichen für die nächste Saison meine ich. ABER trotzdem bleiben die Dorschfänge weiterhin sehr mager. Dafür gibt es dicke Schollen....


----------



## MWK (2. September 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Petri,
da hast du mal richtig zugelengt... und cooles T-Shirt.
Gruß,
Markus


----------



## angler1996 (2. September 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

NA dann Petri#h
 sind am Ufer noch seltener, wie die anderen Fische z.Zt. auch
 Gruß A.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (2. September 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Also logisch. Leng ist ein absoluter exot hier klar. Aber der ein oder andere wurde dieses Jahr im Kleinen Belt gefangen. 
Von Land aus ist das Wasser doch viel zu warm und die Krebse sind voll in Gange.
Dorsche werden vereinzelt gefangen. Aber weiterhin nicht wie gewohnt.

Lg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (27. September 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Heute war ich mal wieder draussen um ein paar Dorsche  zu jagen. Endlich mal wenig Wind und das bei sommerlichen Temperaturen. Ich konnte an einigen "unserer" Stellen Dorsche fangen. Jedoch, und das ist ein sehr gutes Zeichen, waren wieder viele Dorsche um 35 bis 38cm unterwegs. Untersuchungen die aktuell veröffentlicht wurden wo es heisst das der komplette Jahrgang 2015 an Dorschen fehlt halte ich für völlig falsch. In den letzten Wochen hatten unsere Kunden regelmässig von dieser Dorschgrösse berichtet. 
Die massigen Dorsche hatten heute 55 bis 65cm. Erfolgreich war nur Gummifisch LunkerCity in Motorölfarben. 

Lg


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. September 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hallo Matze,

schön etwas positives von der Insel zu lesen! Das mit dem Jahrgang 2015 kann ich bestätigen, da ich hier in D in letzter Zeit auch wieder verstärkt von Fängen in der Größe 20 bis 30 cm lese und höre.

Wo wir gerade beim Thema sind. Wie werden denn in Dänemark die geplanten Verbote für Angler (Schonzeit Januar bis Ende April, Erhöhung Schonmaß und Baglimit) aufgenommen? Das hat für Euch Vermieter (Haus und Boot) doch sicherlich gravierende Folgen, oder?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (27. September 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hej. Nein für mich wird es keine gravierende Folgen haben. Ich würde sogar begrenzungen oder schonzeiten begrüssen. Denn dann haben wir alle langfristig was davon. Unsere Saison kann man entsprechend anpassen. 

Lg


----------



## buttweisser (27. September 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Leider können sich nicht alle Angler anpassen. Es gibt viele Angler, die aus beruflichen Gründen nur im März/April Urlaub nehmen können. Meine Angelfreunde und ich (10 Angler) müssten sich dann aus Dänemark verabschieden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (27. September 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Es gibt auch andere Fische die ihr dann beangeln könnt. Aber bis jetzt ist das alles nur gesabbel


----------



## buttweisser (27. September 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Ja glücklicherweise erstmal nur gesabbel. Aber an Fischarten bleibt dann nur eine übrig, die Mefo. Butte sind noch ohne Fleisch im zeitigen Frühjahr.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (27. September 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hat ja eher wenig mit DK zu tun. Dann müsstet ihr euch generell vom Dorschangeln verabschieden....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. September 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Hej. Nein für mich wird es keine gravierende Folgen haben. (...) Unsere Saison kann man entsprechend anpassen.
> 
> Lg



Die meisten (deutschen und niederländischen) Bootsangler sind in erster Linie auf Dorsch aus. Fehlen 4 Monate wegen einer Schonzeit, werden viele auf die Zeit Mai/ Juni ausweichen. Dann wird nicht jeder zu seiner möglichen Zeit ein Boot bekommen und somit wird entsprechender Umsatz fehlen. Es sei denn, man erweitert seine Bootsflotte. Würde aber bedeuten mehr Umsatz bei mehr Kosten = weniger Marge.

Und meinst Du nicht, dass bei einem Baglimit von 5 Dorschen/ Tag auch mancher Angler auf eine Reise zum Dorschangeln verzichten wird?



matze2004 schrieb:


> Ich würde sogar begrenzungen oder schonzeiten begrüssen.  Denn dann haben wir alle langfristig was davon.
> Lg



Leider nur die Berufsfischer, da die durch Freizeitangler eingesparten Dorsche ja auf die Quote der Berufsfischer aufgeschlagen werden soll! Für eine Bestandsverbesserung würde ich gerne auf den Ein oder Anderen Dorsch verzichten!




matze2004 schrieb:


> Hat ja eher wenig mit DK zu tun. Dann müsstet  ihr euch generell vom Dorschangeln verabschieden....



Wieso soll das nicht für DK gelten? Schonzeit, Erhöhung Schonmaß und Baglimit sind Empfehlungen der EU-Kommision, u.a. von Frau Ulrike Rodust und Haitze Siemers! Generell sind die Auswertungen,Aussagen und Empfehlungen des Thünen- Institut für die gesamte westliche Ostsee gültig und damit auch für die Region Belte/ Sund.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (28. September 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Natürlich gilt das auch für DK. Ich habe es anders gemeint. Es wurde geschrieben das er dann nicht mehr nach DK kann deswegen. Aber die einschrenkungen sind ja unabhängig davon wo man urlaub macht.

Von Januar bis mitte ende März ist doch sowieso Winterpause bei uns Bootsvermietern. 
Und wie soll man eine 5 Dorsche Grenze überhaupt kontrollieren? Das geht in der Praxis nicht. Und diese Regelung wird auch nicht kommen mein ich.
Eine Schonzeit halte ich für Sinnvoll. Die Saison kann entsprechend angepasst werden bis Dezember. November und Dezember sind für mich eh die besten Monate um Dorsche und Butt zu fischen.
Wer dann im April nicht los kann weil der Dorsch da noch geschont ust, hat ja ein Grundsätzliches Problem dann. 
Norwegen, Island ist auch begrenzt (Ausfuhr) und die Leute fahren da auch in Scharen hin.
Also erstmal Ball flach halten und abwarten was kommt.
Ich persönlich habe keine Bedenken, im Gegenteil, es wäre langfristig gut für uns alle.

Lg


----------



## buttweisser (28. September 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Hat ja eher wenig mit DK zu tun. Dann müsstet ihr euch generell vom Dorschangeln verabschieden....



Es geht nur um die Zeit März/April, falls die zur allgemeinen Schonzeit für Dorsch wird. Dabei ist es natürlich egal, wo man in der Ostsee angelt. Es gibt halt Berufsgruppen, die können nur in dieser Zeit an die Ostsee fahren. Z.B. Lehrer (Frühjahrsferien) oder diverse Handwerker und Berufsgruppen vom Bau, weil bei denen die Saison in Sachen erhöhte Auftragslage startet. Und da gibts oft keinen Urlaub.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. September 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Es geht nur um die Zeit März/April, falls die zur allgemeinen Schonzeit für Dorsch wird.



01. Januar bis 30.April ist zur Zeit der aktuelle Stand!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (28. September 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Also erstmal ist garnix Aktuell da ja noch überhaupt nichts geregelt ist usw...Und wir sind alle gut beraten nicht immer so pessimistisch zu sein (typisch deutsch:q)....Schonzeit soll gerne kommen...gut für uns alle auf Dauer!


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (28. September 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Schon komisch mit dem Dorschbestand. Vor Rügen ist Dorsch satt - in allen Größen....
Warum weiter westlich/nördlich nicht???

By the way - wie groß ist der 2015er Dorschjahrgang, der angeblich fehlen soll, denn derzeit? Die müssten doch unter 20 cm liegen, und daher eh eher sehr selten an den Pilker/Gufi gehen, oder?

Björn


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (28. September 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Die Fangmeldungen von der Ecke sind doch auch nicht viel besser. Dort wird auch berichtet von vielen kleinen Dorschen.
Jahrgang 2015 kann durchaus jetzt 30 bis 35cm haben und die nageln sich Pilker und Gummifische auch weg.


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (28. September 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hhm, einjähriger Dorsch mit 35 cm? Ist das nicht arg sportlich? Wie auch immer....

Ich war im August auf Rügen. Da wurden sowohl untermaßige Fische, aber auch alles zwischen 40 und 70 cm gefangen. Die Wracktouren bringen  tendenziell größere Fische, und die Stückzahlen waren nach Gesprächen mit anderen Anglern gut bis sehr gut. 

Auf meiner Tour ward leider viel zu viel Wind, sehr schwieriges Angeln, und die Fänge eher mittelmäßig. Aber auch da waren alle Größen bis 70cm vertreten.

Björn


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (23. November 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

ENDLICH mal kein Sturm...so einen Windstillen Tag muss man sofort ausnutzen. Heute war ich im flachen Wasser unterwegs, 4-6m aus Dorsch und Schollenjagd. Die Mühe und Ausdauer wurde am Ende des Tages doch belohnt|wavey:


----------



## angler1996 (23. November 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

schöne Fische, Petri!


----------



## Hering 58 (23. November 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

na dann Petri!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (30. November 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Bei meiner letzten Tour hatten wir mal wieder unsere Unterwasserkamera dabei. In dem kurzen Film sieht man wieder deutlich das wir (oder in dem Fall ich) manchmal den Köder, wie auch manchmal beim Gummifisch angeln auf Dorsch, einfach zu schnell und zu wild führen. Man sieht deutlich wie mehrere Platte versuchen den Wattwurm zu inhalieren und sogar die Kamera attackieren bevor am Ende dann mal eine Platte hängen bleibt

https://youtu.be/J6ERJF1nsCA


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Allen Mommark Freunden ein frohes neues Jahr 2017.

Ich war heute natürlich gleich am Wasser und konnte den "Phantom Dorsch Jahrgang 2015" in Schwärmen in Sønderborg Hafen sichten....|kopfkrat
....und jaaaa der kleine schwimmt wieder.....


----------



## angler1996 (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Petri|wavey: Bigfish und noch alles gute zum neuen Jahr
habe gestern im Hafen jede Menge Quallen gesehen.
Die Seite gegenüber vom Slot ist von Land aus noch beangelbar? 
Gruß A.


----------



## bombe220488 (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Allen Mommark Freunden ein frohes neues Jahr 2017.
> 
> Ich war heute natürlich gleich am Wasser und konnte den "Phantom Dorsch Jahrgang 2015" in Schwärmen in Sønderborg Hafen sichten....|kopfkrat
> ....und jaaaa der kleine schwimmt wieder.....



Muss leider klug********n, das sieht eher nach 16er Jahrgang aus. Aber trotzdem macht das Hoffnung #6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:
Der auf dem Bild ist wahrscheinlich ein 16er.
Ich hatte einige um 30cm, das wird der 15er sein den es ja nirgends geben soll.
Also Nachwuchs ist da.


----------



## bombe220488 (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

#6 Super, das macht doch Hoffnung. 
Bin gespannt wie die Situation nach dem Winter wird, ich freu mich #:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

So an alle die uns mit dem eigenen Boot besuchen möchten, die arbeiten an der Slipanlage haben begonnen. #h


----------



## Krüger82 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Das freut mich zu hören! Wäre klasse wenn du ab und an berichten würdest


----------



## MWK (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Das sind ja tolle Neuigkeiten - super!


----------



## Tolven (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Super !:m


----------



## Tolven (6. März 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Halt uns ma bitte auf dem laufenden was die Fortschritte angeht.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (6. März 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Die Renovierung Der Slipanlage ist in gange. Wann die fertig wird kann ich auch noch nicht genau sagen. sollte es aber neues geben werde ich berichten#h

2 meiner Boote kommen am Freitag ins Wasser und ab Montag gehts dann wieder los auf Fischsuche. Diese Saison werde ich oft gezielt auf Steinbutt fahren, das wird spannend#h


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. März 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Die Renovierung Der Slipanlage ist in gange. Wann die fertig wird kann ich auch noch nicht genau sagen. sollte es aber neues geben werde ich berichten#h
> 
> 2 meiner Boote kommen am Freitag ins Wasser und ab Montag gehts dann wieder los auf Fischsuche. Diese Saison werde ich oft gezielt auf Steinbutt fahren, das wird spannend#h



Moin Matze, 
hast du auch Sandaale /Tobiasfische als Köder vorrätig? Oder sollte man wenn nötig, selbst mitbringen? #6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (6. März 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Moin Rolf. Tobis habe ich Tiefgefroren da. Ab April auch in meinem kleinen Laden. Selbst gemachte Steinbutt Riggs übrigens auch. 

Lg#h


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. März 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Moin Rolf. Tobis habe ich Tiefgefroren da. Ab April auch in meinem kleinen Laden. Selbst gemachte Steinbutt Riggs übrigens auch.
> 
> Lg#h




Super, geiler Service und vielen Dank für die Info #6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Los gehts...Heute habe ich endlich meine FRUKKE aus dem Winterlager in Sonderborg überführt nach Mommark. Natürlich hatte ich die Rute dabei. Ein paar Dorsche habe ich auch gefunden. Alle Dorsche schwimmen wieder. C&R in DK wird gerne gesehen und ist erlaubt. Das war auf jeden Fall doch ein guter Auftakt in die neue Saison 2017#h


----------



## angler1996 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Petri und möge das Jahr so weiter gehen,

 Gruß A.


----------



## bernie (12. März 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Sehr schön Matze!! 

Hoffentlich geht das so weiter....


----------



## buttweisser (12. März 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Petri Matze,

und danke für die Fangmeldung.  Schön zu wissen, dass es noch Dorsch gibt. 


Gruß Uwe


----------



## Hering 58 (12. März 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Petri Matze,schön zu wissen, dass es noch Dorsche gibt.#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (12. März 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Natürlich gibt es noch Dorsche, warum auch nicht? Mal mehr mal weniger....normal !#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Heute hat es wieder Tock gemacht....


----------



## Stefan W. (13. März 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Sauber. Petri Matze. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Zur Zeit sind wirklich viele kleine Dorsche unterwegs, das ist doch ein sehr gutes Zeichen für die Zukunft. Heute habe ich wieder eine Probefahrt gemacht....wieder, und das ist total ungewöhnlich, hatte ich einen richtig schönen Leng am Gummifisch...leider hatte ich den Kescher am Steg vergessen....
Ich hoffe ihr könnt den Leng einigermaßen erkennen?


----------



## buttweisser (24. März 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Moin Matze,

ich hab den Leng der Läng nach gesehen. Petri.

Ich fahr in 2 Wochen nach LL, mal sehen was da so los ist.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## tltorsten (29. März 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Guten Morgen. Kann mir jemand sagen ob die slipanlage in Mommark wieder  verfügbar ist und ob man evtl auch ein kleines Boot 5 m im Hafen liegen lassen kann für eine Woche.  Wir sind ab dem 8.4 dort. Mfg Torsten


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (29. März 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hej. Die Slipanlage ist noch in Arbeit. Ich weiss nicht genau wann sie fertig ist.
Liegeplatz kein Problem. Dein Boot einfach in Fynshav slippen und dann rüber zu uns kommen. 
Lg


----------



## Fehmi (29. März 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

... man könnte auch in Fynshav bleiben ! Da sind nämlich die Netten ...

Gruß 
Frank


----------



## Fehmi (29. März 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

... o.k, o.k. - das muss natürlich jeder selber wissen . Ich meine ,  Fynshav ist sicherlich der ruhigere Hafen. Mehr "Action " und "Budenzauber " hat man in Mommark. Wohlfühlen kann man sich in beiden - Hauptsache Als !!!
Gruß 
Frank


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (29. März 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Richtig,  wer rein garnix möchte und nur ein Liegeplatz ist da gut aufgehoben.  
Wer nach dem angeln noch ein Kaffee, Softeis, Mommark Burger, Steaks oder ein Carlsberg vom Fass möchte oder nur 2 min zum Ferienhaus Gebiet fahren möchte geht lieber nach Mommark.
Zudem gibt es frische Seeringler 600m vom Hafen täglich zwischen 8-9 Uhr.
Aber richtig,das muss jeder selbst entscheiden  |kopfkrat

Aber Wasser ist in beiden Häfen|wavey:


----------



## tltorsten (30. März 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Moin Fynshav ist eine sehr schöner Hafen ,da aber unser Haus in Mommark ist werden wir natürlich auch da bleiben. Bei wem muss ich mich melden wegen Liegeplätze und was muss ich zum festmachen alles mitbringen oder ist was vorhanden. 
Ringer 900 m hört sich gut an. Wo gibt es die genau?;+
LG Torsten


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Melde dich bei Carsten (Hafenmeister) Natürlich musst du Seile und Fender mitbringen.....
Stege haben wir
Seeringler bekommt man direkt am Eingang vom Ferienhaus Gebiet auf der linken Seite täglich 8-9 Uhr
Lg


----------



## tltorsten (30. März 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Alles klar danke.
Dann bis nächstes Wochenende.
Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit :s#:
LG Torsten


----------



## Leghorn (10. April 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hallo zusammen, ich bräuchte da mal eure Hilfe.
Mich hat es mit der Familie nach Skovmose verschlagen, wir sind nur die Woche vor Ostern hier und da das ganze etwas spontan war und ich hier in der Ecke auch noch nie war, habe ich keine Ahnung wo ich hier angeln gehen könnte. Meine bescheidene Ausrüstung (ich angel sonst nur im Sommer in Thorsminde) hab ich mehr oder weniger in den Kofferraum geworfen und dann ging es auch schon los. 
Ich suche hier etwas, wo ich und eventuell zusammen mit meinem Sohn von Land aus angeln kann. In Sonderburg haben ich mir einige Stellen am Hafen angesehen, dort ist aber überall ein Angel verboten Schild. Mommark geht es heute mal hin, aber kann man hier überhaupt irgendwo vom der Kaimauer aus angeln?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (10. April 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hej. In Sonderborg gegenüber vom Schoss darfst du angeln.
Ansonsten vom Strand, zb. Skovmose oder hier in Mommark rechts vom Hafen.

Lg
Matze


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (19. April 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Am Ostersonntag Nachmittag habe ich es wieder mal auf Dorsch probiert. Es sind aktuell sehr viele kleine Dorsche unterwegs, was ja schonmal ein gutes Zeichen ist. Am Ende des Tages konnte ich jedoch 3 gute Dorsche mit Gummifisch überlisten.
Lg


----------



## stin (20. April 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Das hört sich doch gut an Matze wir waren vor zwei Wochen in Aabenrade hatten aber nur kleine Dorsche und ein paar kleine Platten,war aber trotzdem ein schöner Tag.
Mfg stin


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (20. April 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hier sind auch sehr viele kleine Dorsche unterwegs. Die Schollenfänge dagegen sind 1a und in richtig guten Größen.

Lg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (21. April 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Aktuelles von unserer Slip Anlage in Mommark.
Heute wurde Beton geschüttet. Es geht also langsam voran. Wann sie fertig ist können wir noch nicht sagen da nur dran gearbeitet werden kann wenn wenig Wasser da ist.
Lg


----------



## stin (21. April 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Das sieht schon mal gut aus hoffentlich ist es bald soweit,wir werden auf jedenfall vorbei kommen.
stin


----------



## SeKra (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Moin zusammen,
Jetzt geht es langsam in die heiße Phase. 
Wir kommen in gut zwei Wochen hoch und ich wollte mal fragen wie der aktuelle Fischbestand aussieht. Lohnt es sich auf Dorsch zu Angeln? Sollte man vielleicht auf Hornhecht setzen oder sich mit Platten zufrieden geben? 
Wir sind vom 20-27.5 da und haben die ganze Woche ein Boot zur Verfügung! Grüße und Danke für mögliche Infos!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hej. Was wir auf jeden Fall sagen können das SEHR viel Dorsch zu finden ist, jedoch sind alle noch zu klein um die mitzunehmen. Es wurden von unseren Kunden an ruhigen Tagen auch schöne Dorsche gefangen, nicht viele aber es geht etwas besser als 2016 meine ich. Die Dorsche müssen gesucht werden, oft stehen sie an kleinen Spots und dann 3-4Stk eng zusammen. Meine Empfehlung: Wenn das Wetter passt einen halben Tag auf Dorsch mit leichtem Geschirr und Gummifischen. Danach auf Scholle und Co. Hornhechte in der Zeit kein Problem.
Die Mengen an kleinen Dorschen ist ein sehr gutes Zeichen für die Zukunft !

Bis bald


----------



## Krüger82 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Moin Moin 

Würde gerne wissen wie weit die arbeiten an der slippe sind!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Beton ist geschüttet. Der letzte untere Teil muss noch eingesetzt werden. Wann die Slippe wieder offen ist weiss ich leider nicht. Bis dahin einfach in Fynshav slippen.

Lg


----------



## Krüger82 (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Danke für die Info! 
Wäre toll wenn du mich bzw uns auf dem laufenden halten könntest!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Langsam...oder LENGsam werde ich zum Leng Spezi....heute schon wieder einer auf Gummifisch. Eigentlich ein seltener Gast im Kleinen Belt aber das ist schon mein 3ter in kürzester Zeit. Das spricht also auch für gutes Wasser und einem guten Salzgehalt im Wasser.

Lg


----------



## Hering 58 (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Petri Matze#6


----------



## SeKra (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Petri Matze,
frage an den Fachmann! Welche Größe und Farbe sowie Gewicht des Jigkopfes würdest du aktuell empfehlen? 
Es geht ja Samstag schon los, da muss ich die Woche noch mal beim heimischen Angelladen vorbei schauen! 
Grüße Sebastian


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Jigköpfe von 20 bis 60gr. sind ausreichend. Farben Gummifisch....meine Favoriten sind eher dunkle naturfarben wie motoroil, dunkelorange/braun, dunkelgrün. Aber auch knallige farben sollte man dabei haben.

Aktuell sind SEHR viele Dorsche unterwegs, jedoch alle zwisch 20-30cm. Für Nachwuchs ist jedenfalls gesorgt.

Plattfisch geht super vor Mommark

Lg


----------



## SeKra (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Matze! Wie ist das denn mit Hornhecht?
Gehen die !? 
Grüße Sebastian


----------



## offense80 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Da hättest du im Unterricht besser aufpassen sollen.....Hornhechte gehören zu den Fischen, und diese SCHWIMMEN.....gehen können die nicht


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hej. Ja die Hornys sind da....reichlich|wavey:


----------



## offense80 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Was meinst du denn wie lange die noch da sind Matze? Meinst du in der Zeit wo wir da sind können wir auch noch welche fangen? Und von wo am besten? Also auch von Land aus meine ich, oder geht das nur vom Boot aus


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Ja die bekommst du auch von Land.


----------



## Kellogs (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Kannst du noch ein Tipp raushauen, wo man von Land aus gute Erfolgschancen hat, Matze? Sind Sonntag mal nen Tag vor Ort. Lieben Dank!


----------



## offense80 (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Na dann schon mal viel Petri, und berichte bitte wie es gelaufen ist #6


----------



## Kellogs (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Moin offense80, also nachdem wir bei Matze erst mal Würmer geholt haben, sind wir erst nach Gammel Pøl gewesen, dann in der Nähe von Mommark und sind am Nachmittag noch mal nach Kegnæs gewechselt. Leider hatten wir von Land aus weder auf Wurm, noch auf Blinker Erfolg. Nicht mal einen Biss. Aber es hatte, soweit wir gesehen haben, auch keiner der anderen Angler Glück. Nur einer mit Harpune hatte nen Plattfisch geschossen. Dafür war das Wetter ab Mittag echt der Hammer. Aber ein paar Fische hätten es trotzdem gerne sein dürfen. Beim nächsten Mal dann vielleicht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Also die Brandungsangler fangen doch allgemein sehr gut Platte. Direkt vorm Ferienhaus Gebiet hier in Mommark oder am Damm vor Kegneas haben unsere Kunden von guten Fängen berichtet. Aber geht vllt nicht jeden Tag.
Lg


----------



## offense80 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Moin Matze.....

meinst du da vom Strand aus der beim Hafen ist ( auf der anderen  Seite der Boote) ? Wie weit muss man da denn ungefähr auswerfen um an Fisch zu kommen? Lohnt es sich auch vom Strand aus mit der Spinnrute auf Hornhecht zu angeln oder von wo aus wäre das besser?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Im Sommer kann/darf man nicht mehr direkt am Hafen Brandungsangeln da dort Badegäste sind.

Direkt im Ferienhausgebiet runter an Strand, dort kannst du auch mit Spinnrute auf Hornhechte fischen. zzt sind die dicht an der Küste
Platten denke ich ab 60-80m Wurfweite

Lg


----------



## offense80 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Na das klingt doch schon mal super....dann würde ich mal sagen, sehen wir uns in 5 Tagen Matze. Hoffe wir haben das Glück einen Tag noch ein Boot mieten zu können #6

Schöne Grüße von der ganzen Gang, die freuen sich auch schon


----------



## Kellogs (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Also die Brandungsangler fangen doch allgemein sehr gut Platte. Direkt vorm Ferienhaus Gebiet hier in Mommark oder am Damm vor Kegneas haben unsere Kunden von guten Fängen berichtet. Aber geht vllt nicht jeden Tag.
> Lg



Das mag sein. Aber gestern waren die leider nicht in Beißlaune oder weiter draußen oder die Gezeiten haben nicht mitgespielt oder das Wetter war nicht optimal, aber so ist das beim Angeln. Nicht jeder Tag ist Fangtag. Trotzdem haben wir einen schönen Tag in Dänemark verbracht. Am Strand vom Ferienhausgebiet haben wir uns auch versucht, aber nach 2,5 Std. ohne Erfolg weiter nach Kegnæs.
Wir bleiben aber dran und werden auch wieder die Gegend um Mommark "unsicher machen".   Nächstes mal vielleicht mit dem Boot.


----------



## offense80 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Dann solltet ihr euch ( falls kein eigenes vorhanden ist ) bei Matze versuchen eins zu holen. Die Boote die er anbietet sind absolute Spitzenklasse. TOP gepflegt, und der Service der dazu gehört einfach einmalig. Wünsche dir/euch noch ein dickes Petri Kellogs #6


----------



## Kellogs (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Ja, haben wir schon mehrfach empfohlen bekommen und wollen nächstes Mal auch gucken, dass wir das nutzen. Diesmal war es uns nicht so möglich, wie wir gewollt hätten. 
Aber es war ja nicht das letzte mal. 
Euch auch ein dickes Petri, wenn ihr jetzt bald da seid.
LG


----------



## Achim61 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hallo,
 bin zur Zeit in der Nähe von Fynshav, Platte geht sehr gut, Hornys auch, Dorsche leider nur Babys (bis jetzt). Bilanz gestern nach 3 Stunden mit dem Boot nördlich Fynshav: 3 Hornys, 6 schöne Platten und 4 Babydorsche. Alles nur auf Wurm. Die Hornys sind dem Wurm beim Einholen hinterher. Angeln macht, im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr wieder Spass hier, aber Boot sollte schon sein.
 LG


----------



## offense80 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Na das klingt ja fast schon traumhaft grins..... ich hoffe das bleibt auch so. ( Zumindest noch bis zum 10.06.  )


----------



## Achim61 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Bin auch bis zum 10.06. hier. Platte geht übrigens am besten in 2-3 m Tiefe, mit Boot treiben lassen und Ringelwurm am Buttvorfach hinterherziehen, aber bei 
 dem Wetter heute...... :c


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Moin,
also vom Strand geht auch ganz gut, das war am letzten Donnerstag bei Fynshavn.

Bg
Carsten


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Diese dicken Platten gab es gestern etwas Südöstlich von Mommark. Dorsche sind wieder in Mengen da...jedoch um 20 bis 35cm, die brauchen noch Zeit. 
Vereinzelnt gute massige Dorsche bei ruhigen Wetter und leichter Spinnausrüstung, Gummifisch etc.
Im grossen und ganzen würde ich meinen es geht "besser" als 2016.

Lg


----------



## offense80 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Super, schöne Strecke #6#6#6


----------



## SeKra (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Mal unser Resümee. 
Wir waren vom 20-27.05.2017 in Mommark.
Unterwegs waren wir mit 6 Anglern, dass Boot hatten wir von Matze, welches übrigens spitze war, gemietet. 
Gefangen haben wir in 6 Tagen auf See mit allen Techniken die geläufig sind nichts. 
Nichts stimmt nicht ganz, aber zumindest nicht unsere Zielfische (Dorsch und Hornhecht) Haben mit leichter Rute und Gummifisch, Würmern, Pilker, anderen Gummitieren und Blinkern alles probiert. In Summe haben wir ca. 50 Dorsche gefangen, welchen wir bis auf 5, auch allen wieder die Freiheit geschenkt haben. 
Leider in Summe nicht so das was man sich angeltechnisch erhofft, aber gut kommt halt vor. Nächstes Jahr geht es dann mal wo anders hin, halten aber trotzdem ein Auge auf die Entwicklung vor Ort. 

Petri an alle!


----------



## offense80 (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Wir stehen auch schon in den Startlöchern, um 11 Uhr geht es langsam los Richtung Mommark...das Wetter sieht ja momentan nicht sooo doll aus, aber das ändert sich hoffentlich auch noch. 

Und in der 2. Jahreshälfte geht es dann nochmal für ein verlängertes We mit völlig durchgeknallten ( für Anglern ganz normalen Kollegen ) zu Matze, wo dann NUR geangelt wird.....ok und gegrillt...und geangelt....und gegrillt....hab ich noch was vergessen #c


----------



## bernie (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

NÖ


----------



## offense80 (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

 dann bin ich beruhigt Bernie #6


----------



## Achim61 (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hallo,
so, nun ein kleines Fazit nach 10 Tagen angeln mit allen Köder in allen Tiefen an zig Stellen vor Mommark und Fynshav:
Dorsch: nur kleine bis 30 cm, aber im Gegensatz zu letztem Jahr waren wenigstens die da, was für die nächste Saison hoffen lässt.
MeFo: keine, aber wahrscheinlich schon zu spät im Jahr
Platte: in Massen überall zu fangen, auffällig waren die vielen wirklich grossen Platten, ca 50 cm, am besten mit Boot Ringelwurm auf Grund treiben lassen, aber auch vom Strand kein Problem.
Hornies: reichlich da, am besten mit Wasserkugel und Ringelwurm vom Strand aus, 70 cm tief.
Insgesamt deutlich besseres Angeln als letztes Jahr und die vielen kleinen Dorsche machen Hoffnung, das die Bestände sich langsam erholen.
Allen Angler auf Als ein herzliches Petri für den Rest der Saison und lasst mir was über für nächstes Jahr.
LG an alle #h
Achim


----------



## offense80 (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Na dann mal Petri zu deinen Fängen Achim.....Wetter wird langsam besch...... Wird immer windiger, vom Haus aus kann man sehen dass das Wasser sehr kabbelig ist, überall Schaumkronen, also ein angeln vom Boot unmöglich ist. Und das schlimme-es soll noch schlechter werden laut Wetterbericht. Gestern für 3 Std aus lauter Frust am Forellesee gewesen, da die Boote bis gestern alle ausgebucht waren.....eben so eine Nullnummer. Tremarella ausprobiert, macht Spaß, aber auf Grund des selbst dort starken Windes eine Bisserkennung fast unmöglich. Ich hoffe das Wetter wird auf unserer Bordie Tour besser sein.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Krass wie die Dorsche die Farbe annehmen wenn die Jungs sich in der Krautfeldern verstecken...Verstecken hat heute nicht geholfen, in 10m habe ich sie gefunden #6


----------



## offense80 (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Jetzt gibt es auch schon Goldfische in Mommark....bin begeistert 

sieht echt klasse aus die Farbe, da stimme ich dir zu Matze #6


----------



## maki1980 (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Moin zusammen,

 werde im August für 14 Tage auf Kegnaes sein.
 Wo bekomme ich dort Wattis her?


----------



## Windelwilli (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Selber plümpern am Damm auf der Fjordseite oder aus Flensburg mitbringen. Auf der Insel gibt es nur Ringler zu kaufen. 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bernie (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Krass wie die Dorsche die Farbe annehmen wenn die Jungs sich in der Krautfeldern verstecken...Verstecken hat heute nicht geholfen, in 10m habe ich sie gefunden #6



Sehr schön Matze!!!

Ich liebe diesen Farbton....hat was! 
Petri! #6


----------



## Guppyfreund (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir bitte jemand sagen, ob die Slippe in Mommark wieder genutzt werden kann?

LG
Sven


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Joop die Slippe ist fertig und kann benutzt werden. Es fehlt nur noch der seitliche Steg.


----------



## Hering 58 (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Joop die Slippe ist fertig und kann benutzt werden. Es fehlt nur noch der seitliche Steg.



Danke für die Info


----------



## Tolven (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hallo da die Slippe nu fertig ist hätte ich noch 3 Fragen.
Wie sind die Öffnungszeiten und wie läuft es mit dem Bezahlen?
Muss man sich anmelden oder kann man sie einfach benutzen ? Und falls es nur einen Kasten zum bezahlen gibt wieviel kostet es (damit man passend da hat) .

Gruß aus Heide 

Jörg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hej. Einfach beim Hafenmeister Carsten melden, Slipgebühr zahlen (glaube 8€...weiss ich nicht genau) und Boot reinwerfen.
Der Hafenmeister ist in der Saison meist ab 8 Uhr vor Ort.

Lg


----------



## Tolven (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Ok, vielen Dank.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hej. Neben den unfassbar vielen Schwärmen von kleinen Dorschen (20-35cm) geht es in dieser Saison so wie ich finde generell besser mit den massigen Dorschen. 
Lg


----------



## bernie (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Moin Matze,

na dann können die bis Sep. noch wenig wachsen und wir haben endlich mal GUTE Chancen auf volle Kisten 
Das macht Mut....

Petri! :m


----------



## offense80 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Bernie Bernie Bernie....tztztz volle Kisten-seeehr zweideutig!!! 

Und denk bitte an das bestehende Baglimit-wie willst du die Kisten voll bekommen, wenn du nur 5 Dorsche fangen darfst...ok wir könnten Zigarrenkisten mitnehmen |supergri


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Ne Kiste Grillfleisch meinte er ja auch...|muahah:


----------



## bernie (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

... ich weiß doch gar nicht, wie zweideutig geht 

Und na klar meinte ich eine winzige Kühlbox.
Matze: die Kiste Grillfleisch machen wir eher LEER!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hej allesammen, in den letzten Tagen konnte ich mal wieder auf Dorschjagd gehen. Es sind unglaublich viele Jungdorsche unterwegs bis 35cm. Ich kann mich nur schwer erinnern wann es mal so viele Jungfische gab. Das ist doch super für die Zukunft.
Neben den ganzen kleinen läuft es auch deutlich besser mit den "guten" Dorschen als zum Vergleich in 2016.
Wenn das Wetter passt und wir einige unserer Spots anfahren können klappt es auch mit den massigen Dorschen. Auffällig war heute das die guten Dorsche die Gummifische quasi vom Grund aufgesaugt haben, also nur ganz wenig schleifen lassen brachte die guten Fische.

Lg
Matze


----------



## Hering 58 (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Petri Matze und das lässt ja für die Zukunft  hoffen.


----------



## offense80 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

So Matze und nu raus aus dem Wasser bis Ende September......du fängst uns die Großen ja alle weg - dat muddu aba nich machn :q


Petri zu den klasse Fischen


----------



## degl (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Sieht doch wieder fast optimistisch aus...........petri zu den Prachtfischen#6

gruß degl


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Was da so unter Wasser aktuell los ist seht ihr hier...
https://youtu.be/yPjmNdNU9Gs

Lg


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

das kann nur Fake sein.
Dieser Jahrgang ist ausgefallen


----------



## angler1996 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

in Abwandlung:

 Solch ein Gewimmel möchte ich sehen....

 dürfen noch etwas wachsen#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Ja das sind Computer Animierte Dorsche


----------



## bernie (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

"Wissenschaftler" (vor allem vom Bund angestellte KÖNNEN sich nicht irren!!! SO! BASTA!!!
Es gibt KEINE kleinen Dorsche!!!

Das können also nur Fake-News sein, die Du da verbreitest Matze 
Man kann auch gut erkennen, dass das Computergenerierte Animationen sind...... ;-)

PS Ick freu mir wie Bolle auf September


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Gummidorsche mit Batterie Antrieb #h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hej. Aktuell finden wir hier schöne Makrelen Schwärme vor den Küsten in 17-20m.Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall ein gezielter Versuch auf die Mini Thune. Aber auch der ein oder andere gute Dorsch lies sich dort aufs Filetbrett ziehen. 
#h


----------



## Stefan W. (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Petri Matze. War letzte Woche auf Langeland. Auch dort sind reichlich Makrelen im Baelt. Schöne Größe und machen richtig Spaß an der Rute.

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## offense80 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

|kopfkrat  könnte ja direkt der nächste Zielfisch werden FALLS die im September auch noch da sein sollten :l   könntest du denen mal sagen sie sollen noch etwas wachsen und auf uns warten Matze?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (24. August 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Moin. Makrelen sind aktuell immer noch da auch in guten größen. Habe es gestern zwischendurch mit der Spinnrute und Mefo Blinker mit Einzelhaken probiert und lief damit bestens. Wetter war auch ein Traum gestern....und was da an kleinen Dorschen zu finden ist, ist einfach unglaublich....siehe Echolotbild. Das sind alles Dorsche 30-35cm.....#h
Lg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (24. August 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

hier das Echo....


----------



## 1963krabbe (24. August 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

die auf dem echolotbild sind alle die flüchtlingsdorsche aus der apenrader bucht....da ist nix...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (29. August 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Zwischen den ganzen kleineren Dorschen versteckt sich auch mal der ein oder andere 60er.
Gestern war es bei Pøls Rev ganz okay, gegen Mittag dann gab es nur kleinere. Makrelen wieder netter Beifang.
Lg


----------



## Reppi (30. August 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Na dann wollen wir am Wochenende mal hoffen.....
Aber Hauptsache endlich mal wieder auf`s Meer !!


----------



## dunboyhss (13. September 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hallo Matze ! 
Bin nächste Woche in Kaegnes zum Brandungsangeln.
Kommen rund um Als die Makrelen auch in Wurfweite vom Ufer ?
Oder muss ich mich auf Hafenmolen begeben, um dort eine Chance
zu haben ?
"Wir sehen und nächste Woche"
Dunboyhss


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Makrelen wurden auch in Wurfweite gefangen meist gegen abend. Ob die Makrelen nach dem Sturm jetzt noch da sind bleibt abzuwarten.

Lg


----------



## Zed (29. September 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Moin, die Wettervorhersage fürs Wochenende sieht ja sehr bescheiden aus. 
@Matze, lohnt sich das bei den Wind überhaupt hoch zu kommen?
Mir fehlt leider die Erfahrung um das richtig einzuschätzen....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hej. Kommt ja drauf an was du vor hast. Sonntag zb ist ruhiges Wetter angesagt.


----------



## Zed (29. September 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Wir wollen mit dem Boot hoch kommen.
Allerdings erst Montagmorgen .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Naja die Windvorhersagen ab Montag sind nicht die besten. Allerdings ist der Wind in Mommark dann ablandig bei zb SüdWest.


----------



## Zed (29. September 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Naja die Windvorhersagen ab Montag sind nicht die besten. Allerdings ist der Wind in Mommark dann ablandig bei zb SüdWest.



Ok, das klingt ja schonmal nicht ganz so schlecht.
Schlecht ist nur, wenn die Fische nicht vor Mommark stehen

Du lässt deine Kunden bei diesem Wind aber raus?


----------



## Zed (29. September 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Wir haben auch schon an die alternative gedacht, dass wir ein Liegeplatz in Sonderborg nehmen und dann den Bereich im Sund abfischen werden....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Ja der Wind dreht Sonntag und dann bis Mittwoch unter Land bei West SüdWest kein Problem. Do und Fr sieht nicht gut aus.Aber abwarten.
Was im Alssund geht weiss ich nicht


----------



## Zed (29. September 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Danke Matze für deine Hilfe.
Wie sieht es denn momentan mit den Fängen aus ?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (30. September 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Seit Montag zuviel Wind aus Ost das kaum jemand draussen war. Plattfisch ging gut wie immer. Dorsche sind viele kleine. Die werden erst nächste Saison gutes Mass haben


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Wer mal Bock hat was anderes zu machen, der geht mal mit dem Caroliner Rig auf Platte. Das bringt richtig Spass und die Platten, meist Schollen, nageln da so richtig auf den Gummiwurm.

Lg


----------



## Allroundtalent (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Moin in die Runde, 

 wir sind ab nächster Woche auf der Insel. 

 @ Matze, u.a. hatte ich genau das vor. Wie groß ist dein Köder/ Haken und mit welchen Bleigewichten hast du gefischt? 
 Sind evtl. noch Makrelen zu ergattern? 
 Wie sieht es evtl. mit Dorsch im Sund aus? 

 Wir sind vom Ufer aus Unterwegs bzw. haben unsere Bellys dabei. Habt ihr einige Tips was Stellen angeht (insbesondere fürs Belly)? Gerne per PN. 

 Vielen Dank vorab und tight lines!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hej.
Ich benutze ein Tungsten "Blei" mit 21g. Offset Haken Grösse 1 und Gummiwürmer 4"G-Tail Saturn in div. Farben, meist Motoröl.

Die Dorsche sind alle noch klein bis 35/38cm. Aktuell auch schwierig vernünftge zu bekommen da der Sauerstoffgehalt noch niedrig ist. Wird sich wieder einpendeln wenn es kälter wird.

Platten angeln geht sehr gut, zumindest hier bei mir vor Mommark. Wie es im Sund läuft weiss ich nicht.

Lg


----------



## Allroundtalent (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Super, 

 vielen Dank für die Infos! #6


----------



## Allroundtalent (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Kurzer Zwischenstand: 
Gestern in skovby mit dem belly boat los gewesen. 
Eine richtig gute Platte erwischt mit dem c-rig. Das war es dann auch. 

Heute waren wir im Als Sund: auch eine etwas bessere Platte erwischt. So richtig super war die Ausbeute aber nicht. 

Die Tage soll es recht windig werden, deshalb müssen wir mal gucken wo was die Tage geht. 

Grüße


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Der kleine Anlegesteg an unserer Slipanlage ist nun endlich auch neu montiert worden. Somit kann die Slippe wieder problemlos genutzt werden. 
Die Slipgebühr beträgt 10€ und kann einfach in den Briefkasten an der Slippe geworfen werden.
Zur Info an einige "Experten" die hier vor kurzem geslippt haben ohne sich zu melden oder die 10€ in Kasten zu werfen, es ist nicht nur der komplette Hafen Kameraüberwacht, sondern auch die Slippe.

Lg


----------



## Hering 58 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Der kleine Anlegesteg an unserer Slipanlage ist nun endlich auch neu montiert worden. Somit kann die Slippe wieder problemlos genutzt werden.
> Die Slipgebühr beträgt 10€ und kann einfach in den Briefkasten an der Slippe geworfen werden.
> Zur Info an einige "Experten" die hier vor kurzem geslippt haben ohne sich zu melden oder die 10€ in Kasten zu werfen, es ist nicht nur der komplette Hafen Kameraüberwacht, sondern auch die Slippe.
> 
> Lg



Das geht ja mal gar nicht eine Frechheit ist das.#d


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Moin Hartmut,

was meinst du warum hier in Deutschland soweit fast alles "hinter Gittern" oder in Automaten angeboten wird??!! #d

Ich hatte vor Jahren bei Fyns Hoved ein ganz tolles Erlebnis........ während unseres Urlaubs hatte ein Däne seinen kleinen Hof wieder neu gestrichen.... auf den Zaun steckte er kleine dänische Fähnchen. Auf unsere Frage bei Nachbarn sagten die, dass der "Anstreicher" 2 Tage später Geburtstag hatte. Vor dem Wohnhaus hatte er auf dem Rasen einen Tisch mit 2 Stühlen gestellt. Auf dem Tisch stand eine Flasche "Gebranntes" und ein paar Gläser. Jeder seiner Freunde, Bekannten und Nachbarn etc. kam vorbei, legte ein kleines Geschenk auf den Tisch und trank einen "Klaren" auf sein Wohl und ging |bigeyes|bigeyes#6 .....fand ich wirklich toll.
Jetzt stell dir das hier vor....... Geschenke, Schnaps und Gläser wären sowieso weg. Tisch und Stühle?? Naja........ in manchen Gegenden hier muss man froh sein, wenn sie einem dann nicht noch den Rollrasen klauen. #d#d#d 
Meine Meinung? Ging hier in den letzten Jahren richtig steil bergab........


----------



## SFVNOR (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

@Rolf

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen und ich habe auf Langeland festgestellt dass es immer weniger Verkaufsstände an den Straßen gibt. 
Das liegt vielleicht daran dass die Stände keine Waren mehr haben und es in der Blechdose/ Kasse nicht scheppert.
Es wird immer wieder asoziale Menschen geben die sich auf Kosten anderer bereichern.
Ferrari fahren aber Löcher in den Socken #d  

Gruß,

Stefan


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Bei mir schräg gegenüber hat jemand Kaminholz verkauft....bis zum Mai 2017....da wurde alles an Holz mitgenommen samt festgeschraubter Geld Kasette....T4 mit Deutschen Kennzeichen....traurig sowas....


----------



## silverfish (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Ja diese 3-2-1 meins Mentalität ist wirklich zum Kot....|gr:

Ich habe fast nur nette Menschen in DK kennengelernt. Mir wäre es im Traum nicht eingefallen ,irgendwas ,sei es Holz oder Gemüse, ohne entsprechende Bezahlung zu nehmen.
Auch habe ich möglichst oft das Gespräch gesucht.Da bekam man den ein oder anderen Tip. Als Gast sollte man doch immer den besten Eindruck hinterlassen ,finde ich ! Dann ist man auch wieder gern gesehen !#6
Und in den kleinen Dorfläden ist es n bissl teurer als im Aldi oder im Bilka, aber die Atmosphäre ist nicht zu bezahlen !


----------



## Emsfischer_67 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*



> Bei mir schräg gegenüber hat jemand Kaminholz verkauft....bis zum Mai  2017....da wurde alles an Holz mitgenommen samt festgeschraubter Geld  Kasette....T4 mit Deutschen Kennzeichen....traurig sowas....



leider ist es in der heutigen Zeit nun mal so das Gelegenheit Diebe macht.

Wir sind aber auch schon als Urlauber im Sommerhaus Nachts ausgeraubt worden und es stellte sich heraus das es Dänen waren die sich auf Urlauber spezialisiert hatten...


----------



## Hering 58 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin Hartmut,
> 
> was meinst du warum hier in Deutschland soweit fast alles "hinter Gittern" oder in Automaten angeboten wird??!! #d



Rolf und SFVNOR dem kann ich nur zustimmen und es wird nicht besser. Und als Urlauber sollte man sich doch Benehmen können.
Ich fahre gerne nach DK.#6


----------



## Krüger82 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Ich habe vor kurzem zweimal , noch ohne den schönen neuen Steg ,geslippt! Die neu gemachte slippe ist wirklich gut. Jetzt mit dem Steg noch viel besser. Habe da die Gebühr im imbiss/Restaurant bezahlt. Was okay ist, aber mit Postkasten um einiges besser.Man muss sich nicht an Öffnungszeiten oder ähnliches halten. Kann gerade im Winter schwierig sein. Das es Leute gibt die nicht bezahlen ist zum kotzen. Jeder der sich ein Boot zulegt muss es zu Wasser bringen und das kostet nunmal Geld. Das müsste ja wohl jedem bewusst sein! Freue mich jedes Mal wenn ich die Möglichkeit habe so mein Boot ins Wasser zu bringen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Heute hats mal wieder 2-3 mal gescheppert. Die Dorsche kommen so langsam wieder in Fresslaune.
Lg


----------



## Hering 58 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Petri Matze sieht ja gut aus.


----------



## offense80 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Petri Matze....und die Größe wird auch wieder besser....das sind ja super Voraussetzungen für`s nächste Jahr :l:l:l


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Solche Brummer (ich meine den fisch) sind ja nicht an der Tagesordnung. Aber die ganzen kleinen Dorsche in der Westlichen Ostsee lassen in eine sehr gute Zukunft schauen.


----------



## Windelwilli (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Solche Brummer (ich meine den fisch) sind ja nicht an der Tagesordnung. Aber die ganzen kleinen Dorsche in der Westlichen Ostsee lassen in eine sehr gute Zukunft schauen.


 
Das wäre natürlich Klasse!

Ich fürchte nur, sobald die die richtige Größe haben, pflügen die Trailer kreuz und quer mit ihren Schleppnetzen durch die Ostsee und das war's dann wieder mit dem Dorschsegen.... :c


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Deutschland Land der pessimisten....|wavey:


----------



## Beppo (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

fettes petri Matze.
Also ich bin dann auch mal optimistisch für 2018 
(bin ich eh immer)

Also weiter fein besetzen Matze 

lg
Beppo


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 205040 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Solche Brummer (ich meine den fisch) sind ja nicht an der Tagesordnung. Aber die ganzen kleinen Dorsche in der Westlichen Ostsee lassen in eine sehr gute Zukunft schauen.



Hi Matze,

danke für die vielen Infos die du hier teilst.

Bin nächste Woche auf der Insel. Wie läuft es derzeit auf Dorsch, Plattfisch und Makrele? Kriegt man Maßige an den Haken?

Grüße


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hej. Ich denke das du alle aktuellen Tipps vor Ort bekommst. Schau dir aber gerne unseren Fangblog oder unsere Facebook Seite an, da stehen immer aktuelle Dinge.

Lg


----------



## fischerheinrich (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

so, jetzt von mir nach der heutigen Rückkehr auch wieder ein kleiner Reisebericht.
Wir (3 Mann) hatten für drei Tage die schöne Avor von Matze geliehen. Sehr schönes Boot, bei dem man auch noch bei vier / fünf Windstärken sicher und gut angeln kann.
An Tag 1 war bei vier Windstärken erstmal ausprobieren angesagt. Einige zu kleine Dorsche vor Pools Rev und dann insgesamt drei anständige Platte waren das Resultat.
An Tag 2 dann wieder so vier bis fünf Windstärken aus Ost, da sind wir dann nicht weit raus, gleich links aus dem Hafen raus. Ein maßiger Dorsch, viele Wittlinge und ein paar Platte fanden den Weg in die Fischkiste
An Tag 3 dann war vormittags mit rund 3 Stärken recht wenig Wind angesagt und so sind wir einem Tipp von Matze gefolgt und einen etwas weiter entfernt liegenden Spot (der auch schon von Matze eingespeichert war) angefahren. Dort kam dann auch Matze nachher nach und hat die drei guten Dorsche gefangen.
Wir haben 7 maßige Dorsche und einige Wittlinge mitgenommen und sehr viele untermaßige wieder zurückgesetzt.
Fazit: keine Riesenfänge, aber sehr gutes und schönes Angeln mit wirklich viel Spaß.
Ach ja, Matze hat jetzt auch einen kleinen Shop mit den nötigsten und wichtigstem Zubehör. Frische Würmer gibt dort auch. 
Wir können Mommark als Ausgangshafen (wieder mal) absolut empfehlen.#6#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hej, Diese Woche war ich mal los um mit Wobblern auf Dorsch zu schleppen. Funktionierte bestens Poelsrev in 6-8m.
Lg


----------



## Hering 58 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Das sieht doch gut aus.Petri


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Wird langsam a.....kalt aber hindert mich nicht am angeln. Die Dorsche fressen zzt wie die Ochsen.....#h


----------



## bernie (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Klasse Fische Matze.... Petri! :m


----------



## eagle-ray (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Petri Matze !
Sind die Dorsche noch im Flachen ?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Ja die habe ich bei 8m Meter gefangen. Aber auch 17-19m war Dorsch zu finden. Die dickeren Brummer hatte ich jedoch im flachen. Lg |wavey:


----------



## stin (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Moin Moin
Schöne Dorsche die du da gefangen hast,ich bin mal auf nächstes Jahr gespannt wie das dann mit den Dorschen wird man hat ja doch viele kleine gefangen dieses Jahr.
Wünsche euch ein Frohes Fest und ein guten Rutsch
ins neue Jahr.
Mfg.stin


----------



## quincy73 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Fette Fische, Matze, Petri!
Hoffentlich gibt's im Juni davon auch noch welche...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hej, ja dieses Jahr war es schon deutlich besser mit Dorsch. Auch viele kleine ja, aber die werden fit sein im kommenden Jahr. Natürlich gehört auch immer ein wenig Glück dazu mit Wind und Wetter. Zzt. nutze ich jede Windstille und bin fast täglich auf See.
Vorgestern war auch mal die Chefin mit auf Faullenzer Tour....
Lg


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Hej, ja dieses Jahr war es schon deutlich besser mit Dorsch. Auch viele kleine ja, aber die werden fit sein im kommenden Jahr. Natürlich gehört auch immer ein wenig Glück dazu mit Wind und Wetter. Zzt. nutze ich jede Windstille und bin fast täglich auf See.
> Vorgestern war auch mal die Chefin mit auf Faullenzer Tour....
> Lg



Tolle Fische!! Dickes Petri euch beiden !!!  #6

Und schonmal ein frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch !!!!


----------



## angler1996 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

lassen die sich etwas in Ufernähe scheuchen|supergri#h
 Komme Mittwoch
 Bis dahin schönes Fest!
 Gruß A.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hej, dann lass den Wind zuhause...#c
Und denkt dran, meine Butik öffnet erst wieder im März 2018.

LG#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch in 2018 und ein dickes Petri für die neue Saison. Wir freuen uns jetzt schon auf den Saisonstart Anfang März. #h
Lg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Der Start ins neue Jahr ist gelungen heute...


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

sitze hier im warmen wohnzimmer und Deine angel ist krum.

ich komme mit den jungs am ende vom jahr

:vik:


----------



## ralle (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch in 2018 und ein dickes Petri für die neue Saison. Wir freuen uns jetzt schon auf den Saisonstart Anfang März. #h
> Lg



Wenn man die Bilder sieht, kanns doch schon jetzt losgehen - Bock hätte ich schon !!


----------



## bernie (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Herrliche Bilder Matze.... TOLL! :m

@nobbi: Iss ja nich mehr weit hin ... wir fahren kurz mal nach Norwegen und dann geht`s schon ab nach Mommark |wavey:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Oh ja da freue ich schon wieder auf euch. Morgen gehts für mich erstmal zur Angelmesse nach Duisburg. Vllt trifft man ja einen von euch.


----------



## angler1996 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Der Start ins neue Jahr ist gelungen heute...



 Wolltest Du die nicht ans Ufer jagen#c:m
 Naja , Wetter war arg durchwachsen
Fänge eher mau.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Ja Wind & Wetter ist seit Wochen, wenn nicht schon Monate, zum ko...... da muss man jede ruhige Stunde nutzen aufn Wasser.
Die Bissfrequenz gestern lässt auf eine gute Saison hoffen. 
Von Brandungsanglern habe ich von guten Plattenfängen gehört und Dorsche im Kleinformat.
Lg


----------



## Rudolf R. (6. März 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hallo Leute 
Mal nee dumme frage, braucht man bootsschein in Dänemark?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (6. März 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hej. Die Boote die du mieten kannst sind alle führerscheinfrei. Also kein Problem.

Lg


----------



## Rudolf R. (8. März 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Danke


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (10. März 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Na das ging ja ganz gut los heute bei meiner ersten Testfahrt. Das macht #bockauftock


----------



## offense80 (10. März 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Klasse Matze, das sieht ja schon mal super aus....und bis wir wieder zu dir kommen, werden sie ja noch ein Stück gewachsen sein


----------



## Hering 58 (10. März 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Petri,das sieht ja schon mal gut aus.


----------



## cocorell (10. März 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Dickes Petri, dass lässt auf schöne Dorsche im Mai hoffen!!!#6

Hoffe die schwimmen Richtung Langeland...#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (10. März 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Nee der Weg nach LL ist den Dorschen zu weit, die bleiben eher hier|muahah:


----------



## cocorell (11. März 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Nee der Weg nach LL ist den Dorschen zu weit, die bleiben eher hier|muahah:



Na prima.... und ich dachte Du bist nen Kumpel...#6


----------



## ralle (16. März 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

War jemand mal vor kurzem in der Gegend  zum fischen? Oder hat wer Infos ob und was gerade läuft - will ev. nächstes WE mal hoch zum angeln.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hej, ja siehe mein Eintrag vom 10.03. 
Aktuell haben wir hier gerade wieder ein "Wintereinbruch" mit Wind aus OST mit bis 8bft und Frost für die nächsten 3 Tage. Das Wasser ist immer noch bei 1-2 Grad und das macht es nicht gerade einfach Dorsche zu fangen. Sie sind da, keine Frage, aber sitzen sicher noch Still im tiefen bei den Temperaturen.

Lg


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (23. März 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Moin, 
Da es in der Flensburger Förde wohl gerade nur Hering gibt, wollte ich mit dem Boot morgen mal nach Mommark fahren. Slipanlagen sind bei Google Maps ja gut zu erkennen. Parkplätze für Trainer habe ich allerdings nicht gefunden und auch keine Info, ob das Slipen da was kostet. Info?

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (23. März 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hej.Heringe sind auch hier Unterwegs. Das Wasser ist mit 1-2 Grad noch Saukalt. Die Dorsche werden wahrscheinlich tiefer zu finden sein.
Die Slippe kostet 10€ und kann man im Briefkasten an der Slippe einwerfen. Parken kannst du mit deinen Gespann auf den Seitenstreifen der Hauptstrasse (da wo es wieder hoch geht)


----------



## angler1996 (23. März 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Moin,
> Da es in der Flensburger Förde wohl gerade nur Hering gibt, wollte ich mit dem Boot morgen mal nach Mommark fahren. Slipanlagen sind bei Google Maps ja gut zu erkennen. Parkplätze für *Trainer* habe ich allerdings nicht gefunden und auch keine Info, ob das Slipen da was kostet. Info?
> 
> Gruß Marcel



 Hoffentlich erfriert die "arme S.." nicht:m|wavey:


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (24. März 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Man war das mühselig heute Fisch zu finden... Immerhin nicht ganz als Schneider heim #6

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (24. März 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hej. Dorsche sind da. Unsere Boote sind heute alle mit Dorschen zurück gekommen. Das war schonmal sehr gut. Morgen teste ich das selber mal und werde berichten.
Lg


----------



## Roger Rabbit (26. März 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hey Matze, Bist du gestern "draußen" gewesen? Wir planen evtl. noch was kurzfristiges über Ostern, wenn denn irgendwo noch was frei ist.

Gruß aus Ostwestfalen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (26. März 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Ja war mit meinen Praktikanten draussen. Die Dorschen sind da, müssen jedoch gesucht werden. Wir hatten Echos bis zu 8m vom Grund hoch. Das Wasser hat noch 2.5 Grad aber ich fande das die Jungs schon sehr aktiv waren.


----------



## MS aus G (1. April 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

So Matze, ich wünsche Euch (mit "Bootsmann" und Praktikant) auf Als auch noch ein schönes Osterfest und weiterhin nur zufriedene Kunden!!!

Man sieht sich dann im Oktober!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Aktuell Dorsche zu fangen ist nicht das Problem, die herausforderung ist es jetzt zzt die ü60 Dorsche zu finden. Bei 10m hatte ich heute Erfolg. Und wer hier mit 200gr Pilker aufläuft geht leer aus, packt euch Spinnruten ein mit WG bis 60gr, 10er geflochtene, 8cm Gummifische auf 25 bis 50gr Jigkopf.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Gezielt*auf Steinbutt? Ja logisch !
Der Edelfisch der*Westlichen Ostsee. Lange habe ich hin und her probiert, Systeme probiert, Spots gesucht, verflucht, verzweifelt......Tobiasfische aus England importiert....usw
Heute hat es endlich funktioniert, mein Plan ging total auf, mein System fängt, die Spots passen !
Leute das macht süchtig, fortsetzung folgt


----------



## Hot-Spot (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hallo Matze,


das klingt mal super interessant! Sind auch geführte Touren mit Dir buchbar? 



Besten Gruß


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hej, das ist gut möglich das da was in die Richtung kommt aber aktuell keine geführte Touren.


----------



## bernie (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Klassse Matze!!!

Sehr schöne Bilder und ich freu mich, dass Du da so beharrlich "dranbleibst" bisses klappt #6 

Petri!:m

Mal sehen, ob`wir das im Oktober auch mal testen werden....
Die Kreisrunden dürften bei den meisten von uns noch im Fangbuch fehlen


----------



## offense80 (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Ja da schließe ich mich an grins. Erst mal eben kurz das Baglimit an Dorsch da rauszuppeln und dann mal auf den Kreisrunden gehen :k


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Frisch vom Boot gleich zum Abendessen in die Pfanne. Das ist es doch was unser Hobby so geil macht. Truhe voll ist total 80er....|kopfkrat


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

80'er ist doch total "in" Matze! :q
Petri, läuft bei Dir würde ich sagen!#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Jaaaa war auch n Spass eher |wavey:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Schönes Wetter auf der Ostsee. Und die Dorsche an der Spinnrute machen einen riesen Spass. #h


----------



## maki1980 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Petri Matze,

schöne Fische und das bei bestem Wetter.
Bin ab dem 14.07 auf Kegnaes und werde mal dort antesten...


----------



## onkelmichi (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Mal wieder eine Woche in Mommark hinter mir.
Boot, Service und vor allem die Tipps von Matze wieder top, danke dafür #6.
Mein selbst gesetztes Mindestmass von 50cm nach der ersten Ausfahrt auf 55cm hochgesetzt, da sonst das baglimit ruckzuck erreicht war. 2x ü60 machten an der Rute richtig Spass. Alle Fische die ich gefangen habe waren sehr gut im Futter und brachten schöne Filets.

Verglichen mit den letzten beiden Jahren entwickelt sich der kleine Belt wieder zu einem kleinen Dorschparadies. Gut, dicke Rute mit Beifängern rein, bischen zappeln und raus damit gibt es höchstens mal bei den grossen Schwärmen von Jungdorschen, aber wer will das schon.

Mit der richtigen Ausrüstung gezielt den Dorsch aufspüren macht doch eh viel mehr Spass. Wer die Tipps befolgt wird seine Dorsche fangen und schöne Angeltage hier verbringen. Fangt aber bitte nicht zuviel, lasst was für August über 

Allen die jetzt oder bald oben sind wünsche ich Petri Heil.
#h


----------



## maki1980 (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Tach zusammen,

 wie sieht es im Moment auf ALS aus?
 Zufällig jemand vor Ort?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Ja ich bin jeden Tag hier#h
Der Post über dir ist aktuell und passt auch heute noch.

Lg


----------



## maki1980 (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Dich werde ich in den nächsten 14 Tage bestimmt mal besuchen kommen.


----------



## hagel21 (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Bin ab dem 21.7. in Mommark 
Ich freue mich schon darauf. 
Werden bestimmt hier und da mal ein schönes Boot mieten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Das Dorschangeln bleibt weiterhin stabil trotz des warmen Wetters seit Wochen....#c


----------



## Krüger82 (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Moin Leude 

Mal wieder ne Frage zur Slippe. Wir haben sie in mommark nachdem Sie neu gemacht worden ist schon ein paar mal benutzt. Haben immer im Bistro  / Restaurant bezahlt. Jetzt möchten wir am Sonntag aber sehr früh starten und vielleicht kann mir jemand sagen ob es einen Briefkasten oder ähnliches zum bezahlen gibt? Vielleicht gibt's auch die Möglichkeit später beim ausslippen zu zahlen. Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand weiter helfen könnte. 

Gruß Andre


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Ab 8.00 Uhr kann man bei carsten im restaurant bezahlen oder beim ausslippen sollte das auch ok sein.

Lg


----------



## Allroundtalent (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Moin, 

 in 2 Wochen bin ich für einige Tage auf der Insel, die Unterkunft liegt in Skovby. 

 Zielfische sind Platte und Dorsch, aber auch Makrele und Hornis. 

 Mein Belly ist mit dabei, auch meine Brandungsruten werde ich mitnehmen. 

 Nun meine Fragen, die mir hoffentlich beantwortet werden können: 
 Lohnt es sich am Strand mit der Brandungsausrüstung (ggf. bis spät abends) loszugehen oder ist das Belly da erfolgsversprechender? An welchen Stränden lohnt es sich ggf. auf Platte bzw. an welchen Stellen mit dem Belly? 

 Woran erkenne ich ggf. gute Stellen für Makrelen (Belly ist ohne Echo)? Ggf. auf Möwen im Wasser achten? Welche Köder würdet ihr empfehlen? Eher leichtes Gerät und Küstenblinker/ Wobbler inkl. Seitenarm oder tatsächlich grob mit Paternoster und Pilker? 

 Welche Tiefen sollte man im Allgemeinen momentan anpeilen für Platte und Dorsch? 

 Würdet ihr Würmer in D besorgen oder gibt es eine Anlaufstelle auf der Insel bzw. selber plümpern z.B. in Kegnaes? 

 Gerne könnt ihr mir auch per PN antworten. 

 Besten Dank im Voraus und Petri


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Wattis: selber plümpern am Damm bei Kegneas.
Seeringler: Jeden Tag bei mir zwischen 8-9 Uhr im Fiskervej 3 in Mommark.

Lg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (3. August 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Trotz 24 Grad Wassertemp !!! gestern ging Sommerdorsch ganz ok. Fängt man nicht täglich, sie sind aber da.


----------



## offense80 (4. August 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Petri Matze, das sieht doch schon mal gut aus :l


----------



## bernie (4. August 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Moin Matze,

einige Wochen dürfen die noch wachsen.... dann kommen WIR :vik:

Petri zu den schönen Fischen!#6


----------



## angelnrolfman (4. August 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Na bernie, 
Ob die noch Platz auf deinem Echolot haben, bei dem was du alles siehst und deutest |rolleyes


----------



## bernie (5. August 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Dies ist ein Mittelfingersmiley: *..I..

*


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. August 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

........ eigentlich brauchst du ja ein 32“ Display, bei dem Fischvorkommen #6:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. August 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

bernie,
ich wollte für die Tour noch gefrorene Sandaale (für Steinbutt) ordern.....wer welche möchte, bitte Info an mich. Funke den Rest der Bande über Whatsapp an #6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (5. August 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Sandaale habe ich zur not auch vor Ort hier.
Lg


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. August 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Ok, Danke Matze........ wenn, dann melden wir uns#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (9. August 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Was ein klasse Sommer mit schönen Ostsee Dorschen. So kann es gerne bleiben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (14. August 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Und weiter gehts...


----------



## offense80 (15. August 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Na das sieht ja gut aus und lässt hoffen, das Rolf langsam ein wenig Konkurrenz bekommt beim angeln


----------



## angelnrolfman (15. August 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*



offense80 schrieb:


> Na das sieht ja gut aus und lässt hoffen, das Rolf langsam ein wenig Konkurrenz bekommt beim angeln




Moin Micha,
wie gesagt, im Oktober geh ich nur auf Platte. Und wenn da dann „der Dorsch“ ran geht....... |bigeyes , dann kann ich bei der nächsten Tour nur noch Boot fahren, um euch ne Chance zu geben #c#c


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (15. August 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Zählen meine Dorsche dann eig mit? #c
Aber ihr wisst ja, die Dorsche gibt es garnicht, alles 3D Animiert am PC |jump:


----------



## angelnrolfman (15. August 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Zählen meine Dorsche dann eig mit? #c
> Aber ihr wisst ja, die Dorsche gibt es garnicht, alles 3D Animiert am PC |jump:




Matze, 
Sind doch wie du sagst, alles „Fake-Dorsche“!! (Obwohl, die schmecken irgendwie genauso:q)

Deine Dorsche zählen natürlich nicht, aber wie immer seid ihr (Frauke und du) wieder herzlich zum „Samstagabend-BBQ“ eingeladen #6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (15. August 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Ok bis dahin SPAM ich euch weiter voll mit 3D Gummidorschen|bigeyes
#h


----------



## offense80 (16. August 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Die sehen immer lebensechter aus :q:q:q:q

Wahnsinn was so ein 3D Drucker schon leistet #6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (16. August 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Ja und jetzt auch mit div Hydraulikpumpen drin. Die lassen sich also spgar lebensecht drillen. Die Anzahl der Kopfschläge pro sekunde ist auch frei wählbar.
Das ist wahnsinn was es alles gibt


----------



## angelnrolfman (16. August 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

.........|bigeyes ihr solltet evtl. mal aus der Sonne raus??!!??

Schauen wir mal vor Ort, wenn wir auftauchen. ( Haben ja doch irgendwie ne „Scheuchwirkung“ auf die Biester):q

Ich werd die Zeit wieder zum Ködertesten nutzen , da ist wieder neuer Kram bei. #6


----------



## angelnrolfman (19. August 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Matze, 
im Oktober geht's deinem "Besatz" aber mal richtig an die Schuppen  #6


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. August 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Ha Ha ,
und ich sitze bei Rolf im Auto und kannnnnn schonmal spitzeln wie die Köderführung geht

#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (19. August 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Ohhhaaaaa Rolfeeee das sieht gut aus. Da muss ich wohl 1-2 Dorsche mehr setzen am Poelsrev#:#:#:


----------



## onkelmichi (20. August 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Setz ruhig noch ein paar mehr nach Matze, ich komm ja nächsten Samstag auch wieder.|wavey:


----------



## noisewal (10. September 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Moin,
bekommt man im Sommer, also im Juli, in der Mommark-Marina einen Liegeplatz für 2 Wochen (Pilothouse 500)? Hab ein Haus in der Nähe gemietet und spiele mit dem Gedanken mit Boot anzureisen... Mit Matzes Bootsverleih ist doch der Hafen schon recht gefüllt 


Grüße
noisewal


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (10. September 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Hej. Im Sommer aufjeden Fall vorher bei Carsten unserem Hafenmeister rechtzeitig reservieren. Einfach Mommark Marina googlen und anrufen.
Lg
Mats


----------



## noisewal (11. September 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Mommark*

Danke Mats,
die Seite hatte ich schon gefunden, da sind hauptsächlich Infos über den Campingplatz und nur wenige über den Hafen. Wenn Carsten der richtige Ansprechpartner ist, habe ich die Nummer gefunden und rufe da mal an.


Dank und Grüße


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (1. Oktober 2018)

So in dem neu gestalteten und doch sehr gewöhnungsbedürftigen Forumsoftware wage ich mal den ersten Post...
Die Dorsche sind aktuell schwer zu bekommen. Viel Wind ist nun nötig um den Sauerstoffgehalt der Ostsee wieder passend einzustellen.
Bis dahin kann man prima auf Scholle fischen, die kommen jetzt in Fresslaune und Doubletten sind keine seltenheit.
LG
Mats


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Oktober 2018)

Schollen iner Ostsee 

das ist ein hoher salz -Anteil im Bach und schön.

petri-h


----------



## Hering 58 (1. Oktober 2018)

Petri zu den Schollen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (1. Oktober 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Schollen iner Ostsee
> 
> das ist ein hoher salz -Anteil im Bach und schön.
> 
> petri-h



Echte Scholle ist hier normal. Ich denke mal 85% des Plattenbestandes ist Scholle hier bei uns.
Lg


----------



## angelnrolfman (1. Oktober 2018)

Wir tauchen bald auf und schon ist der Dorsch wieder weg.....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (1. Oktober 2018)

angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Wir tauchen bald auf und schon ist der Dorsch wieder weg.....



Die 3D Drucker laufen auf Hochtouren


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (10. Oktober 2018)

Die Dorsche kommen wieder in Fresslaune. Heute in 14m konnte ich ein paar Leoparden erwischen.


----------



## ralle (10. Oktober 2018)

Das sieht doch sehr gut aus !! Petri


----------



## offense80 (11. Oktober 2018)

Petri Matze


----------



## Hering 58 (11. Oktober 2018)

Auch von mir Petri.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (24. November 2018)

Endlich hat es wieder Tock gemacht. Nach einigen Tagen mit nervigen und starken Ostwind war heute für ein paar Stunden "weniger" Wind und das suchen und werfen werfen werfen und werfen wurde mit diesem Krebsefresser belohnt.
Fortsetzung folgt....


----------



## Hering 58 (24. November 2018)

Petri kann nur besser werden.


----------



## offense80 (25. November 2018)

Petri Matze, der sieht doch gut aus


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (27. November 2018)

Saukalt & Saugeil heute. Schöne Dorsche in 6m Wassertiefe aufn Poelsrev.
Lg


----------



## Hering 58 (28. November 2018)

Petri Matze und das am Geburtstag.Schöne Bilder.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (5. Dezember 2018)

Sonniger Tag heute auf der Ostsee...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (29. Dezember 2018)

Euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Angeljahr 2019.
Wir sehen uns in Mommark
Lg
Mats


----------



## bombe220488 (16. Januar 2019)

Was veranstalten denn die Fischer gerade im kleinen belt? Da wird einem ja schwindelig


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (16. Januar 2019)

Guck dir den Langelandbelt an, dort sind noch mehr Fischer in Gange. Zzt wird gefischt, hauptsächlich goldbutt


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (2. Februar 2019)

Tote Hose im Anglerboard....nach über 14 Jahren im AB muss man sich ja ernsthaft überlegen hier auszusteigen...Leider


----------



## Hering 58 (2. Februar 2019)

matze2004 schrieb:


> Tote Hose im Anglerboard....nach über 14 Jahren im AB muss man sich ja ernsthaft überlegen hier auszusteigen...Leider


Ja leider ist das so,Matze.


----------



## MS aus G (2. Februar 2019)

Musst auf Friedfisch umstellen, Matze!!! Da ist noch ein wenig mehr los!

Aber ich muss Dir für die Ostsee leider auch recht geben! War schonmal mehr los! Aber ist ja auch Winter! Ich hoffe mal das ändert sich wieder im Laufe des Jahres!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## angelnrolfman (3. Februar 2019)

matze2004 schrieb:


> Tote Hose im Anglerboard....nach über 14 Jahren im AB muss man sich ja ernsthaft überlegen hier auszusteigen...Leider



Moin Matze, ja stimmt........ nix mehr los hier. Hat eben eine anderen Charakter bekommen der ganze Kram hier. Und so richtig wohl fühlt man sich hier irgendwie nicht mehr......... kann sich aber alles noch ändern?! Wir werden sehen


----------



## Tolven (3. Februar 2019)

Sind alle im Winterschlaf


----------



## bombe220488 (7. Februar 2019)

bei den „Goldbutt“ Schleppern kann man auch den Thread schließen da bleibt nichts mehr


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (7. Februar 2019)

Schwachsinn...jedes jahr das gleiche


----------



## bombe220488 (7. Februar 2019)




----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (20. Februar 2019)

Frühlingshaftes Wetter am vergangenen Wochenende.....da muss man den Sonntag doch auf See verbringen


----------



## Tolven (20. Februar 2019)

Petri,  hoffentlich bekommen wir kein Wintereinbruch mehr .


----------



## Roger Rabbit (20. Februar 2019)

Ich hoffe das war nicht der einzige am letzten Wochenende. Wie tief stehen die Fische zur Zeit?
Ich wünsche weiterhin viel Petri Heil.

Grüße an alle aus Owl (Ostwestfalen)


----------



## Hering 58 (20. Februar 2019)

Na denn mal Petri Matze.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (20. Februar 2019)

Wir hatten ne Menge Fischkontakt südlich von Mommark und vor Aerö kamen dann bessere Fische. Auch viele kleine aber auch schöne Fische bis 69cm. Gefunden haben wir sie in 17m. Wasser hat 4 Grad, die Dorsche sind aktiv, alle hatten kleine Fische im Maul.


----------



## Roger Rabbit (21. Februar 2019)

Das hört sich gut an. Die "Kleinen" sind vermtl. aus dem lt. Wissenschaft total ausgefallenen 2017er Jahrgang )
Sind Köhler auch unterwegs gewesen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (21. Februar 2019)

Ja die Wissenschaftler....die letzten 2 Jahren hat man deutlich gemerkt das diverse Jahrgänge in der Ostsee zu finden sind.
Seelachs hatten wir Sonntag nicht.
Lg


----------



## Tolven (21. Februar 2019)

Ich war Freitag von Maasholm raus da hatten die Dorsche nur Krebse im Magen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (25. März 2019)

Da hat man einmal die Frau mit an Bord......


----------



## gelo1 (8. Mai 2019)

Noch 24 Tage dann sind wir wieder für 1 Woche in Mommark.
Wie sieht es den aktuell mit Dorsch aus?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (8. Mai 2019)

Im Anglerboard ist nix mehr los, kaum noch Zugriffe. Guckt einfach in mein Fangblog oder auf meine FB Seite, da gibt es regelmässig Berichte.
Diese Saison kommen wir bis jetzt nur schwer an den Dorsch. Das Wetter, der Wind macht das rausfahren schwierig. Wenns dann klappt sind es wirklich gute Fische, zudem gute Fischanzeige, jedoch beissen wollen die nicht so richtig.


----------



## Aalzheimer (8. Mai 2019)

Hi Matze. Bin gerade auf Langeland. Kann deine Erfahrung teilen. Schwer Ran zu kommen, aber wenn dann häufig gute Fische. Nicht aufhören hier zu Posten. Es gibt immer noch Stille Mitleser


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (10. Mai 2019)

dieses jahr haben wir LL gebucht mal sehen ob wir nächstes jahr nach mommark kommen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (10. Mai 2019)

Ihr seid immer Herzlich Willkommen. Lg


----------



## Sbiro1 (15. Mai 2019)

matze2004 schrieb:


> Ihr seid immer Herzlich Willkommen. Lg



Hi Matze
 wir sind im August auf der Insel, möchte ein wenig vom Ufer angeln. Kann man noch im August Plattfische fangen und wenn ja, verkaufst du noch Seeringwürmer? Oder läuft auch was anderes z.B. Makrele?

Gruß
Sbiro


----------



## gelo1 (16. Mai 2019)

Hallo Matze,
stimmt es das die Fangmenge von 5 Dorsche pro Person/Tag auf 7 angehoben wurde


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (16. Mai 2019)

Hej. Platte im August könnte evtl schwierig werden, denn da werden wohl die Krebse schneller am Haken sein.
Würmer ja, jeden morgen von 8 bis 9 Uhr im Fiskervej 3.
Und ja, man darf 7 Dorsche pro Tag und Angler entnehmen. C&R in Dänemark erlaubt und sehr gerne gesehen.
Lg
Mats


----------



## SexySvin (20. Mai 2019)

Hallo Leute,
Gibt's Plattfischstecken inrgendwo beim Poelsrev? Macht es Sinn Plattfisch da zu suchen?
LG,
Alex.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (21. Mai 2019)

Ja mit einer der besten Spots für dicke Schollen. Lg


----------



## Silvio.i (26. Mai 2019)

Ein dickes Petri in die Runde. 
In Vorbereitung meines Urlaubs bei Fynshav habe ich mal ein bisschen diesen Thread durchstöbert.  
Wir fahren mit 2 Familien vom 20.-27.07.19 in ein schönes Ferienhaus Nähe Fynshav. Im Schlepptau meine Kaasboll 17.
Es sind einige Angeltouren mit den Jungs (8+10Jahre) geplant. Zielfisch Dorsch, Scholle, Makrele(?).
Geplant ist von Fynshavzu starten. Leider reagiert der Hafenmeister weder auf Telefon noch auf Mail. Ggf. werde ich dann nach Mommark ausweichen, oder jeden Tag trailern. Ein netter Herr von WRS Charterboot meinte, das wird schon klappen, mit dem Liegeplatz.
Kann mir jemand Tipps geben, wo ich anfangen sollte, die o. g. Fische zu suchen.
Vielen Dank im Vorraus.


----------



## gelo1 (12. Juni 2019)

Hallo Matze,
die Woche ist leider wieder mal viel zu schnell vergegangen.
Wir wollten uns noch mal für den tollen Srevice bedanken. Leider wollten die Dorsche nicht so wie wir.
Aber nächstes Jahr werden wir wieder angreifen. Und deshalb freuen wir uns jetzt schon auf 2020.
Gruß Gerd und der Rest der Truppe


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (13. Juni 2019)

Hej Gerd, vielen Dank für euren Besuch und ich freue mich auf euren Besuch in 2020. Lg Mats


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (12. November 2019)

Tschüss Anglerboard ! Nach über 15 Jahren im Anglerboard melde ich mich hier ab zum Jahresende. Auch unsere Werbung stellen wir hier ein, nachdem Thomas und Franz hier nicht mehr aktiv sind, sind die Verlinkungen um über 80% gesunken leider.
Ich habe sehr viele Leute über das Anglerboard kennengelernt und es hat hier immer Spaß gemacht, die Zeiten (oder eher die Plattformen) ändern sich.
Lg
Mats Korth


----------



## fischerheinrich (12. November 2019)

Ach wie schade, ...
Ist sicherlich ruhiger geworden hier, aber m.M.nach immer noch besser als kein Forum.

Machs gut Matze, wir sehen uns vielleicht dann wieder mal auf Als.


----------



## Hering 58 (12. November 2019)

Ach wie schade matze2004,habe hier immer gern mit gelesen.Tschüss matze


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. November 2019)

matze2004 wir sehen uns noch und gucken zu Bootsmann auf die Ostsee.


----------



## angler1996 (13. November 2019)

na dann geht hier leider wieder ein Stück AB;
vielleicht sehen wir uns Sylvester


----------



## Hering 58 (14. November 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> matze2004 wir sehen uns noch und gucken zu Bootsmann auf die Ostsee.


Wann, mit uns?


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. November 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Wann, mit uns?


na logo kommt ihr mit.
bei wann ist noch ein ? (2020)


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. November 2019)

. Das ist wirklich Schade Mats.
Erst geht der LL Trööt vor die Hunde und nun stellst Du es auch noch ein.
Wirklich Schade. Obwohl wir uns nicht kennen, alles Gute für die Zukunft.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (15. November 2019)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> . Das ist wirklich Schade Mats.
> Erst geht der LL Trööt vor die Hunde und nun stellst Du es auch noch ein.
> Wirklich Schade. Obwohl wir uns nicht kennen, alles Gute für die Zukunft.



Hej, vielen Dank.
Ja so ist es leider. Mittlerweile sind ja mehr Leute in meinen Fangblog als hier.
Lg an alle
Mats


----------



## MWK (16. November 2019)

Moin Mommark,
auch wenn wir anglerisch Alsen seit ein paar Jahren nicht mehr besuchen da es uns weiter in den Norden zieht, habe ich hier immer gerne reingeschaut. Deine Beiträge, egal ob damals rund um Fynshav oder rund um Mommark waren immer gehaltvoll und lesenswert. Einer der wenigen die mit anglerisch wertvollen Beiträgen und ersehnten Fangbildern die Besuche hier gerechtfertigt haben... Ich muss aber auch gestehen, dass ich schon häufiger deine Seite direkt besucht hab und werde das auch gerne in Zukunft machen. Danke für deine investierte Zeit um küstenferne Angler wie mich mit auf den Belt zu nehmen. Alles Gute!
Markus


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (16. November 2019)

MWK schrieb:


> Moin Mommark,
> auch wenn wir anglerisch Alsen seit ein paar Jahren nicht mehr besuchen da es uns weiter in den Norden zieht, habe ich hier immer gerne reingeschaut. Deine Beiträge, egal ob damals rund um Fynshav oder rund um Mommark waren immer gehaltvoll und lesenswert. Einer der wenigen die mit anglerisch wertvollen Beiträgen und ersehnten Fangbildern die Besuche hier gerechtfertigt haben... Ich muss aber auch gestehen, dass ich schon häufiger deine Seite direkt besucht hab und werde das auch gerne in Zukunft machen. Danke für deine investierte Zeit um küstenferne Angler wie mich mit auf den Belt zu nehmen. Alles Gute!
> Markus



Hej Markus, vielen Dank und liebe Grüsse
Mats


----------



## GiuseppeLuckmann (3. September 2020)

Lebt der Thread hier trotzdem noch, auch wenn unser Experte Mats ihn verlassen hat?


----------



## noisewal (3. September 2020)

Ich werde Ende September wieder vor Ort sein, falls es etwas zu berichten gibt, schreibe ich etwas dazu...

Grüße


----------



## zulu1024 (7. September 2020)

Das wäre super. Mich interessiert die Ecke auch, da sie aus meiner Sicht wegen der Distanz auch mal für kürzere Aufenthalte interessant ist.


----------



## angler1996 (21. September 2021)

hat wer Ahnung , ob das Novasolbüro an den Porten 3 geöffnet hat ?
da geht keiner ans Telefon


----------

